# Zo dogs Nets management...again



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I knew he would say something, even after winning last night.



> Mourning has no compunction about the bitter endings he had in New Jersey, after the Nets gave him a $23 million contract that lured Jason Kidd to re-sign as a free agent.
> 
> When he returned in 2004 from the kidney transplant, Mourning was angry that the Nets had allowed Kenyon Martin to leave in free agency. He complained publicly and became a polarizing presence in the locker room, so much so that the Nets traded him to Toronto for Vince Carter. The Raptors bought out Mourning's contract for $10 million, and he signed as a free agent to be O'Neal's backup.
> 
> "It starts at the top and I just didn't see that commitment to winning like I do here with Micky Arison," Mourning said this past week, referring to the Heat's owner.


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/04/sports/basketball/04heat.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

This is why he cannot be allowed to win a title. He's a crappy person. If he wins a ring, every crappy thing he did/does will be swept under the carpet. He is not a guy who should be praised in any fashion.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

Meh, we got Vince Carter. Worked out well in the end for us.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

he is right though.

jason kidd said worse things about the nets managment in 2005.

in the summer of 2004 the nets were looking more to save money than to win games.


jason kidd ripped managment harder than this.


i don't think they were trying to kill him by over working him though but all his comments about the nets were not interest in winning games at that time are true.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

watever i dont care what Zo says,if suns meet the heat in the finals ill root against them,however if heat meet mavs then ill root for the heat


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> he is right though.
> 
> jason kidd said worse things about the nets managment in 2005.
> 
> ...


You're kidding me right? 

First of all, how can you say that the Nets management was not commited to winning when they signed a guy with one working kidney to a 22 million dollar GAURENTEED contract. If that's not committment to winning, what is? Oh, and that was after signing Kidd to a huge deal, when he lobbied to bring in 'Zo.

Second, in the summer of 2004, the Nets traded Kenyon Martin to Denver for three draft picks. We used two of those picks to trade for Vince Carter, and one will be used this summer. What happened? Kenyon's on his way out in Denver, Kiki's already out and the Nets got Vince Carter and an extra draft pick. It was the right move, and you cannot deny that.

Saying that Rod's first intrest has not been winning from day 1 he took this job is an complete insult to the man. 'Zo has been and always is a complainer, someone who won't take the high road and shut up and enjoy his success. There's something wrong with this guy.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Cormegadadon said:


> he is right though.
> 
> jason kidd said worse things about the nets managment in 2005.


Jason Kidd did NOT say worse things about nets management in 2004 or 2005. I defy you to find it. Kidd smartly kept quiet, said very little publicly and nothing approaching Zo's comments. Get your facts straight.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> Jason Kidd did NOT say worse things about nets management in 2004 or 2005. I defy you to find it. Kidd smartly kept quiet, said very little publicly and nothing approaching Zo's comments. Get your facts straight.



you sure i can find it

i'm talking bout where he said he does dream to be traded.

or when he says he does not see this team competing and his words anger erik williams and then net ron mercer. ron mercer even responded back to jason kidd.

or when thorn responded to both kidd and mourning and said "you should have sign for one year"

when kidd said if i knew the nets would have done that I would have went to the spurs.

RJ even crictize the nets where he said they don't even care. they just traded away our whole team.


are you sure you want me to find the links. this was not even two years ago.

it happen kidd is my fav player but he is not perfect and was a pain and the nets tried to trade him to portland.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

**** this ****ing *******.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You're kidding me right?
> 
> First of all, how can you say that the Nets management was not commited to winning when they signed a guy with one working kidney to a 22 million dollar GAURENTEED contract. If that's not committment to winning, what is? Oh, and that was after signing Kidd to a huge deal, when he lobbied to bring in 'Zo.
> 
> ...



if you read the whole article he talks about nets managment and their moves in the summer of 2004.

where thorn basically said we feel we done all we can to compete for a ring and it's time for something new.

we are not talking bout the season of 2004 we are talking bout the off season.

the nets come back from taking the pistons seven games and in the off season.

k mart is traded for draft picks

kittles and cash given to clippers for draft pick

harris release

who do the nets get

erik williams 

ron mercer

rodney buford.

i'm talking bout at that moment what players, the league, and people were thinking.

not after they get VC.


i'm saying when they made those moves they were not interested in winning Rattner even admitted that. He was looking to save money at that time.

that's all Zo is talking bout at that time not after he was traded but while on the team

simple and plain


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

That ****ing piece of **** should keep his stupid ****ing mouth shut.

What a complete ****ing *******.

**** him.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> jason kidd said worse things about the nets managment in 2005.


Jason Kidd can say anything he damn well pleases.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mourning is the biggest ******* in the world. I would be so pissed if he wins a ring. Matter if fact, I hope the Heat go to a Game 7 in Miami and lead by 2 in the final seconds and then Nowitzki hits a game winning shot. That way Mourning would be so close yet so far.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> if you read the whole article he talks about nets managment and their moves in the summer of 2004. where thorn basically said we feel we done all we can to compete for a ring and it's time for something new.we are not talking bout the season of 2004 we are talking bout the off season. he nets come back from taking the pistons seven games and in the off season.


Yeah, I read the whole article, and he has no idea what he's talking about.



> k mart is traded for draft picks


Do I really have to explain how that worked for us again? 



> kittles and cash given to clippers for draft pick


And what team is Kerry Kittles playing on? Yeah.



> harris release


See above



> who do the nets get
> 
> erik williams
> 
> ...


What do they have to do with anything? They were all available, all risks, and the latter two didn't work. And the first one did because of him we were able to rip off Babcock.



> i'm talking bout at that moment what players, the league, and people were thinking.
> 
> not after they get VC.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to subtract to add, maybe you should learn that sometime. The whole thing worked out great for the Nets. Kenyon Martin is not worth 92 million dollars, and I don't blame Ratner and Rod for wanting to spend that kind of money. Rod Thorn has always wanted to win, Ratner made what was believed to be a mistake at that time but it didn't turn out that way. 

Plain and simple, Zo is wrong.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is why Nets fans aren't respected off of this forum. Did Zo even mention NJ? The article did-but did Zo? No, yet you all jumped to conclusions.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Yeah, I read the whole article, and he has no idea what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no see you losing the point Zo comments are made toward the nets organzation during 2004. not now.

see u speaking from now. acourse those were not bad moves looking from not but then they were horrible.

he is speaking at how he felt then, how j kidd felt then, how nearly everyone felt then.

How many fans were upset when kenyon was traded then.

the key words are *THEN* not NOW. 

now if the nets would have done all of that and traded for carter then in the begining of the season that would be different but they did not get carter till dec.

plus the nets even tried to move kidd after carter was on the team. 

How interesting they were in winning at that moment? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?????

the key words are then not now.

he was speaking while he was on the nets that's all.


----------



## Mr.Montross (Sep 24, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> Jason Kidd did NOT say worse things about nets management in 2004 or 2005. I defy you to find it. Kidd smartly kept quiet, said very little publicly and nothing approaching Zo's comments. Get your facts straight.


Google 'Kidd Demands Trade', and see what you come up with.

And just off the top of my head, I remember Kidd complaining about the supporting cast that had been provided for him by Nets' management at the beginning of the '04-'05 season.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> This is why Nets fans aren't respected off of this forum. Did Zo even mention NJ? The article did-but did Zo? No, yet you all jumped to conclusions.


Maybe you should try and develop those comprehension skills.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Mr.Montross said:


> Google 'Kidd Demands Trade', and see what you come up with.
> 
> And just off the top of my head, I remember Kidd complaining about the supporting cast that had been provided for him by Nets' management at the beginning of the '04-'05 season.



basically or put in the words thorns fires back at kidd and see thorn finally respond to kidd.


see where they almost traded him to portland.

i liked kidd since i seen him play in dallas and even then i know he is know to get in to with people in charge.

*ISN'T THAT RIGHT JIM JACKSON???????*


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Mourning is the biggest ******* in the world. I would be so pissed if he wins a ring. Matter if fact, I hope the Heat go to a Game 7 in Miami and lead by 2 in the final seconds and then Nowitzki hits a game winning shot. That way Mourning would be so close yet so far.


 Game 7 would be in Dallas.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

bballfreak524 said:


> Maybe you should try and develop those comprehension skills.


 Depends on how you interpret it. Zo was complimenting Micky Arison. e wasn't saying anything about NJ. NJ is behind him. He doesn't care anymore. Heck-even Ewing is supporting him. Why can't the Nets?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> no see you losing the point Zo comments are made toward the nets organzation during 2004. not now.


I'm talking about 2004. 



> see u speaking from now. acourse those were not bad moves looking from not but then they were horrible.


No I'm not. 

Back then, they were the right moves. Sure it sucks to see one of your favorite players go, just as it sucks to see the Nets leave New Jersey, but in the end it's the best move. 



> he is speaking at how he felt then, how j kidd felt then, how nearly everyone felt then.
> 
> How many fans were upset when kenyon was traded then.
> 
> the key words are *THEN* not NOW.


Everyone felt it as a setback, but not the end of the world. 

And fans are fans, hell, some fans are still pissed that KMart was traded now as they were then, though not as many. I was upset that KMart was traded because I liked him as a player, but I knew that he demanded more moeny. 

And I'm still waiting for the comments from JKidd making worse comments about the Nets organization then Alonzo Mourning.



> now if the nets would have done all of that and traded for carter then in the begining of the season that would be different but they did not get carter till dec.
> 
> plus the nets even tried to move kidd after carter was on the team.
> 
> ...


I'm saying right now that in 2004 the Nets had to do what they had to do. They had to deal with the hand they we're dealt with. 

Now you can say that they we're bad moves back then but don't say that management didn't care about winning, because that is simply not true.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

stay classy zo


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Mourning is the biggest ******* in the world. I would be so pissed if he wins a ring. Matter if fact, I hope the Heat go to a Game 7 in Miami and lead by 2 in the final seconds and then Nowitzki hits a game winning shot. That way Mourning would be so close yet so far.



I was thinking the same thing except my scenario would have dallas up 1 in game 7 and mourning is in the game for some reason. He gets fouled with no time left on the clock and he misses both free throws. that way, he not only has himself to blame for not winning a championship but the rest of the team and the entire city of miami can blame him for not hitting his free throws.

and to add to the debate about mourning...he is just a no class piece of ****. he comes with the situation he was in with his kidney and nets open the bank for him and welcome him in regardless of the risk. And what does he do? he backstabs the nets and still does to this day. I know if i was in that situation, I would be grateful just to be on the court for the worst team in the league. he showed what is wrong with athletes these days by his actions and his comments and he does not deserve a ring.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Depends on how you interpret it. Zo was complimenting Micky Arison. e wasn't saying anything about NJ. NJ is behind him. He doesn't care anymore. Heck-even Ewing is supporting him. Why can't the Nets?


If he doesnt care anymore, why does he continue to bash this franchise?



> "It starts at the top and *I just didn't see that commitment to winning* like I do here with Micky Arison," Mourning said this past week, referring to the Heat's owner.


He didnt see the commitment to winning where? *New Jersey.*


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Net2 said:


> I'm talking about 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rattner admitted he was more interest in saving money than winning games. 

if your waiting for kidd comments do what montross did google it. i'm not jesus i'm not gonna lead you to truth. you can find it yourself. heck put in ron mercer and jason kidd and you'll see it.

if your interested in it just google. i was going to find it but i did that last time with the whole kidd does not care if he wins a ring and i provide a link.

either believe me or not but it happen.

and was almost kidd ticket out of jersey.

all i'm saying zo kidd and RJ had a right to rip managment at that time.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Depends on how you interpret it. Zo was complimenting Micky Arison. e wasn't saying anything about NJ. NJ is behind him. He doesn't care anymore. Heck-even Ewing is supporting him. Why can't the Nets?


This assbag has no business commenting on the Nets, comparing the Nets to any team, or otherwise referencing the Nets in any way.

He. Should. Keep. His. Big. Stupid. ****ing. Mouth. Shut.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

And once again, Jason Kidd can say whatever the hell he wants about the Nets organization.

Even if I don't like what he says, I'll never begrudge him the right to say it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> Rattner admitted he was more interest in saving money than winning games.


Like I said, I don't blame anyone from any organization for not wanting to spend 92 million on Kenyon Martin.

And if you really want to dig into Ratner, you'd notice that it was actually a group of Goldman and Sachs investors that threatend to pull out their stake in the ownership of the team if they resigned KMart for that much money. 



> if your waiting for kidd comments do what montross did google it. i'm not jesus i'm not gonna lead you to truth. you can find it yourself. heck put in ron mercer and jason kidd and you'll see it


You're right, how can you lead me to the truth when you don't even know what the truth is? 



> if your interested in it just google. i was going to find it but i did that last time with the whole kidd does not care if he wins a ring and i provide a link.
> 
> either believe me or not but it happen.
> 
> ...


You said that Jason Kidd said worse things about management than Zo. But you're wrong. 

And Alonzo Mourning had no right to rip management for reasons that are so obvious I shouldn't even have to list them.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

bballfreak524 said:


> If he doesnt care anymore, why does he continue to bash this franchise?
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt see the commitment to winning where? *New Jersey.*


 He definately didn't see it in Toronto. That's why he sat because their record was so bad. Could've been the Raps. He doesn't care anymore. He didn't bash the Nets in that statement, and he hasn't this year. That was taken out of context anyway. It amazes how much Zo is hated here. It's not like he broke up your team. He helped create the team that with Cliff and a 100% RJ could've been in the Finals.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ghoti said:


> This assbag has no business commenting on the Nets, comparing the Nets to any team, or otherwise referencing the Nets in any way.
> 
> He. Should. Keep. His. Big. Stupid. ****ing. Mouth. Shut.


 I have a right to make intelligent comments in a respectful way. You however do not have a right to attack me for it. I'm only here for some intelligent conversation.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I have a right to make intelligent comments in a respectful way. You however do not have a right to attack me for it. I'm only here for some intelligent conversation.


He didn't attack you.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You're right, how can you lead me to the truth when you don't even know what the truth is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well as i did in the the thorn thread i can post the truth and prove myself right. i might do it but i feel after posting the link to what people said i was lying the nets were trying to save money instead of winning.

kidd said worse than zo

rj attack the nets head office too.

it's in google


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> He didn't attack you.


Don't know what you make of this then...


> Originally Posted by ghoti
> This assbag has no business commenting on the Nets, comparing the Nets to any team, or otherwise referencing the Nets in any way.
> 
> He. Should. Keep. His. Big. Stupid. ****ing. Mouth. Shut.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> well as i did in the the thorn thread i can post the truth and prove myself right. i might do it but i feel after posting the link to what people said i was lying about should erase doubts that i have kidd link


Please post, because I have a hard time believing that anything Jason Kidd said is worse than accusing the Nets of trying to physically harm him, or anything else than Zo said.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Don't know what you make of this then...


He's talking about Zo.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Don't know what you make of this then...


I am pretty sure he was talking about Zo.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I have a right to make intelligent comments in a respectful way. You however do not have a right to attack me for it. I'm only here for some intelligent conversation.


Zo is an assbag.

You are not.

I would never insult another poster like that unless he is named Petey.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Please post, because I have a hard time believing that anything Jason Kidd said is worse than accusing the Nets of trying to physically harm him, or anything else than Zo said.



oh than your right then. lol lol lol 

i thought u meant the comment about zo saying the nets were interested in winning comment.


no kidd cuss and swear but never said nothing compared to that.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I have a right to make intelligent comments in a respectful way. You however do not have a right to attack me for it. I'm only here for some intelligent conversation.


Reading that back, you must have gotten an awful start thinking you were attacked.

Sorry about that.

I hate that feeling.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> oh than your right then. lol lol lol
> 
> i thought u meant the comment about zo saying the nets were interested in winning comment.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been saying all along. You said that Kidd has said worse things than Zo has about Nets management, but he never did. 

To use an analogy, Jason Kidd is ice cream, Alonzo Mourning is dog ****.


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Jason Kidd can say anything he damn well pleases.


damn straight he can!! He is the Nets, nets will be a nothing but a basement team with a lot of good players without him. He has every right to rip management, especially when they are cheapskates.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Net2 said:


> That's what I've been saying all along. You said that Kidd has said worse things than Zo has about Nets management, but he never did.
> 
> To use an analogy, Jason Kidd is ice cream, Alonzo Mourning is dog ****.



yea kidd never said.

"knowing how bad I desire a ring the nets almost killed me. I realize after coming back from surgery, being 32, and my contract will make it hard for me to move to a contending team. So knowing I be stuck on a team that just traded away our team I tried to kill myself because I will not ever win a ring."


so you are right.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

vcfor3 said:


> damn straight he can!! He is the Nets, nets will be a nothing but a basement team with a lot of good players without him. He has every right to rip management, especially when they are cheapskates.



is that fair??? he is my fav player but if carter ever ripped the nets like kidd did wouldn't their be a different response???

lets be fair now.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

To make an analogy that miami fans might understand...miami did the sign and trade for walker and our situation with zo is as if walker started ripping the heat and the miami front office earlier in the season when miami wasn't doing too well. miami fans would have been all over him and ran him out of town. Who the hell is antoine walker...well...who the hell is alonzo mourning...to be brought in here for the money he was given and the risk associated with it. he should have kept his mouth shut and be a good soldier. If he wanted to make a comment...fine...everyone is entitled to it but he just wouldn't end and kept on going every time he talked to the media. the guy has no class...plain and simple.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> yea kidd never said.
> 
> "knowing how bad I desire a ring the nets almost killed me. I realize after coming back from surgery, being 32, and my contract will make it hard for me to move to a contending team. So knowing I be stuck on a team that just traded away our team I tried to kill myself because I will not ever win a ring."
> 
> ...


That's a great quote, and he very possibly said it, but you were asked for a link.

And again, I don't care what he said. He can say whatever he wants.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> That's a great quote, and he very possibly said it, but you were asked for a link.
> 
> And again, I don't care what he said. He can say whatever he wants.




ummmm that was a joke to show that kidd never took his opinions of managment as serious as Zo did when the nets try to kill him.


it was a joke.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> ummmm that was a joke to show that kidd never took his opinions of managment as serious as Zo did when the nets try to kill him.
> 
> it was a joke.


Oh.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Oh.




no problem I was never good at being subtle or typing a joke.

so to net2 you are right and I mis understood what you meant but you were right none the less.

kidd has not said worse than everything Zo has said.

:clap:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Zo sucks...


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

ravor44 said:


> Zo sucks...


LOL, why do everybody hate Zo so much??


----------



## Mr.Montross (Sep 24, 2005)

Nets0416 said:


> LOL, why do everybody hate Zo so much??


Are you kidding?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr.Montross said:


> Are you kidding?


I actually feel like I've been too nice.

I can't believe he had the balls to talk about the Nets again.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Cormegadadon said:


> ummmm that was a joke to show that kidd never took his opinions of managment as serious as Zo did when the nets try to kill him.
> 
> 
> it was a joke.


Youre trying to get out of your pathetic problem. You are quoting him AFTER the fact, after the Carter trade. He never said it at the time, never said it publicly...like Zo.
[STRIKE]
I hate you.[/STRIKE]


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> Youre trying to get out of your pathetic problem. You are quoting him AFTER the fact, after the Carter trade. He never said it at the time, never said it publicly...like Zo.
> [STRIKE]
> I hate you.[/STRIKE]




what are you talking bout do i have to add you on ignore too?

look netincome i already proved you wrong in the other thread this thread your arguing for the sake to hear yourself talk. i can throw in your face that i proved you wrong this or that. i was not trying to get out of anything i was making a joke to show that kidd never went as far as Zo did on nets managment. now as i said to net2 and to everyone compared to what Zo said in the article that is linked and net2 highlighted kidd has said worse but net2 meant everything that Zo has said about the nets organzation.

and he was right kidd has never went as far as to said the nets tried to kill him. 

i'm not going to disrespect you or this or that or say i hate you cause i don't even know you and will forget about you as soon as i hit submit but if you want to debate with me please act like an adult. if your going to be a child then I will treat you like a child who has nothing intelligent to say and simply add you to my ignore list.

may allah bless you and yours.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> he is right though.
> 
> jason kidd said worse things about the nets managment in 2005.
> 
> ...


i cant even read your posts the same way again. your no fan of this team, thats certain now. wow.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> i cant even read your posts the same way again. your no fan of this team, thats certain now. wow.



why because i hold everyone accountable in the same fashion?

Jason Kidd is my fav player but he is not Allah. The same way people convict others for what they do wrong they should do when everyone no matter who they are.

don't be mad at me for speaking the truth. either you can handle it or not.

i follow nothing or no one blindly. All I said Zo had a right to rip the managment same way kidd ripped them and RJ at the time.

"don't hate the playa hate the game"

don't be mad at me because i told you their is no santa claus

edit: oh yea i'll always be a nets fan no matter who is wearing the jersey. No player is higher or bigger than the other.

all men are equal to me. if kidd is wrong he is wrong.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> why because i hold everyone accountable in the same fashion?
> 
> Jason Kidd is my fav player but he is not Allah. The same way people convict others for what they do wrong they should do when everyone no matter who they are.
> 
> ...


You see no difference in the behavior of Zo and the behavior of Kidd?

I'm really not sure what point you are trying to make.


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> is that fair??? he is my fav player but if carter ever ripped the nets like kidd did wouldn't their be a different response???
> 
> lets be fair now.


A player like Carter is good, but we survived without him. hes a great player, but its different when your franchise speaks vs. a good player


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidd actually stuck with the team and had a great attitude. The media just tryed to make it seem like there were tension problems with the Nets. Whether Kidd made those comments, I don't know. But he didn't ***** and complain every chance and he got and he didn't take it public and try to draw attention to himself.

Mourning is the biggest drama queen in the league. He's a selfish, ungrateful son of a *****.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> You see no difference in the behavior of Zo and the behavior of Kidd?
> 
> I'm really not sure what point you are trying to make.



talking bout when both ripped net managment in 2004. Zo comments about the nets endangering his health came out once he join the heat.

i'm not talking bout that.

i talking bout Zo sayin the nets were not interested in winning games in the begining of 2004 an Bruce admitted this.

which led to RJ Kidd attacking managment.

see alot of people are dissing Zo for his comments about nets managment. i can understand the whole tried to kill him thing but beng mad cause he was speaking the truth.

why??? shouldn't you be mad at kidd who said worse than "nets were not interested in winning"

sounds a little hypocritical to me but who am i to judge different strokes for different folks,

me i don't care who you are you wrong you wrong.

if people feel Zo is wrong for saying "nets were not interested in winning" they should feel kidd was wrong for saying worse.

end of story.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> talking bout when both ripped net managment in 2004. Zo comments about the nets endangering his health came out once he join the heat.
> 
> i'm not talking bout that.
> 
> ...


So all Zo did was speak out?

Are you aware of what transpired here?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Kidd actually stuck with the team and had a great attitude. The media just tryed to make it seem like there were tension problems with the Nets. Whether Kidd made those comments, I don't know. But he didn't ***** and complain every chance and he got and he didn't take it public and try to draw attention to himself.
> 
> Mourning is the biggest drama queen in the league. He's a selfish, ungrateful son of a *****.



actually kidd did bring it public when he reported to camp and said " i do dream of being traded but this is where i am at now"

that's saying your not happy where you at.

there was tension it was shown when Thorn finally responded back to kidd.

but your right kidd did not complain every chance he got.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> So all Zo did was speak out?
> 
> Are you aware of what transpired here?



no he did more but i judging the comments of what he said 

and what was posted on the first page *"It starts at the top and I just didn't see that commitment to winning like I do here with Micky Arison," Mourning said this past week, referring to the Heat's owner.*

i'm comparing this to what kidd said in the past that's all nothing more.

now compare to what zo said about trying to kill him. a course kidd has not said worse but if i read the interview correctly he did not mention it and netsdaily.com he did not even mention that in this interview. 

so i'm going by the article that was provided in the first page and title said Zo dog nets again but as i provided a link to already.

Bruce already basically admitted to proving Zo right.

so i stand by what i said. Zo was right (during the time the nets were not interested in winning) and kidd has said worse than what he said in this article.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> no he did more but i judging the comments of what he said
> 
> and what was posted on the first page *"It starts at the top and I just didn't see that commitment to winning like I do here with Micky Arison," Mourning said this past week, referring to the Heat's owner.*
> 
> ...


Maybe all the cursing made my position hard to understand, so I'll try to post it without any.

Zo should not talk about the Nets at all. Never.

When he opens his mouth, nothing even remotely related to the Nets should ever come out.

He is also a ****ing douchebag.

Oops. I tried.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I have a right to make intelligent comments in a respectful way. You however do not have a right to attack me for it. I'm only here for some intelligent conversation.


There is no way to have an intelligent conversation about a player who had said the nets TRIED TO KILL him...the guy needs a brain transplant more than a kidney...the only way to respond to zo is by cursing that muther...


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Maybe all the cursing made my position hard to understand, so I'll try to post it without any.
> 
> Zo should not talk about the Nets at all. Never.
> 
> ...



oh okay it's a personal thing.

i can understand that.

*MARBURY!!!!!!*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> oh okay it's a personal thing.
> 
> i can understand that.


Yes.

This is a Nets forum.

It is filled with Nets fans.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is a Nets forum.
> 
> It is filled with Nets fans.



okay and that suppose to mean something?

i'm fan of the nets pay money to see them support them good and bad times.

but i don't follow no one blindly or give someone a pass just because he has nets across his jersey.

not the man i am.

as i said everyone equal to me people might read this article and get mad or have something negative to say about Zo.

when i read it all i see is the truth. the nets were not interested in winning in 2004. simple and plain.

and i couldn't say wow that was over the line not when i seen kidd saying worse.

i'm a nets fan but i'm not a hypocrite.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> okay and that suppose to mean something?
> 
> i'm fan of the nets pay money to see them support them good and bad times.
> 
> ...


To each his own, I guess.

Anyone who is a Nets fan really shouldn't need page after page of posts to realize the Zo situation is "personal".

You keep posting that someone is getting a "pass" or whatever, which makes no sense.

This thread is about Zo actually having the nads to talk more **** about the Nets last week.

I could give a **** about what Jason Kidd said two years ago.

It has no bearing on this discussion at all.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> To each his own, I guess.
> 
> Anyone who is a Nets fan really shouldn't need page after page of posts to realize the Zo situation is "personal".
> 
> ...



to you it has no bearing.

from the moment i posted i said kidd said worse.

all this is my own personal opinion.

i could give a **** about what Alonzo Mourning said two days ago.

i spoke my opinion. Jason Kidd said worst and Zo was right and Bruce even admitted to him being right.

people wanted to quote me saying kidd has never said nothing negative or i'm lying blah blah blah.

and about the pass i'm talking bout me, now if people identify their self or feel i'm talking bout them 

"if you throw a rock in a crowd of people who ever yells out is who was struck"

as i said i spoke my opinion and i see i'm gettin quoted this and that. it's my opinion that's all. i stand by it.

i never quoted no one and said they were wrong for feeling the way they feel about Zo ,
a hypocrite or anything. i spoke my opinion that it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> to you it has no bearing.
> 
> from the moment i posted i said kidd said worse.
> 
> ...



Your "argument" makes no sense.

Jason Kidd is the greatest Net of all time, and Alonzo Mourning is the very worst Net of all time.

What about this are you not understanding?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Your "argument" makes no sense.
> 
> Jason Kidd is the greatest Net of all time, and Alonzo Mourning is the very worst Net of all time.
> 
> What about this are you not understanding?



ummmm at the end of the day both are only men to me.

so i hold neither higher than the other.

so neither one out weighs the other. 

who is arguing? i spoke my opinion. kidd said worse than mourning so what i read in the first page doesn't even draw my attention since i seen worse from someone who is currently on the nets.

so j kidd being the best net of all time and zo being the worst don't change their only human.

that's my understanding not being biased because at the end of the day they both are only human.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> ummmm at the end of the day both are only men to me.
> 
> so i hold neither higher than the other.
> 
> so neither one out weighs the other.


Right.

That is pointless.

I'm talking about the behavior of each in relation to the Nets.

You are out in la-la land somewhere.

Do you have anything constructive to say that's actually related to this, or would you like to post some more vague, unrelated platitudes?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Right.
> 
> That is pointless.
> 
> ...



nope i already talk about both behavior toward the nets. i read this article and compare it to what kidd said and it wasn't nothing compare to kidd. now i'm talking bout the article nothing more it's the subject matter.

i spoke my opinion and it seems your the one who has a problem with it.

so the best thing you should have did was thought to ur self that makes no sense at all and kept it moving.

me i came in to the thread read the article post my opinion. that's all. you the one who quoted me and i explained why. 

sorry it did not make you happy but it's just basketball to me and their just men. i'm not going to be a hypocrite and cry about what Zo said in this article which is true where i seen worse.

what's pointless is hating someone for something and ignoring when someone has done similar.

me like i said i don't care i posted my reason you can think it's pointless and i care less.

it's my opinion.

sorry i can't be in "hater's ball" with you or excuse kidd for everything he does but it's just basketball not that serious.


Do you have anything constructive to say other than kidd is god and zo is the devil.

kidd always right zo is always wrong. kidd does nothing wrong, kidd can say whatever? if not keep it moving.



i already spoke my feelings you can't deal with it move along. i defended my opinion you don't agree with it. oh well.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> what's pointless is hating someone for something and ignoring when someone has done similar.


This is what you don't seem to understand. Maybe if you were a Nets fan, it would be different.

Similar, my ***.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> This is what you don't seem to understand. Maybe if you were a Nets fan, it would be different.
> 
> Similar, my ***.



sorry can't be the nets fan u want or are. I'm a nets fan but not by your definition but nice try though try to discredit me by saying i'm not a fan. sorry not all fans follow blindly, hate every player that beats their team or has something negative to say about them.


so yea i'm not the nets fan you and i'm glad because i'm not going to be with you praising the golden calf.

i'll contiue to be me. kidd fav player but only a man to me.

*Stand up for what you believe in, even if it means standing alone*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Zo continues to talk about the Nets...interesting...

I wonder if Kidd or VC have talked sh*t about their previous teams...like did Kidd say, "I'm sure GLAD to be outta that place and into a organization that wants to win it all every year"


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> hate every player that beats their team or has something negative to say about them.


You really don't know what Zo did here, do you?

It's the only explanation for these strange statements you keep making.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Mogriffjr said:


> Zo continues to talk about the Nets...interesting...
> 
> I wonder if Kidd or VC have talked sh*t about their previous teams...like did Kidd say, "I'm sure GLAD to be outta that place and into a organization that wants to win it all every year"



nawwwwww. kidd did not say anything negative about the suns just Bryan Colangelo.

i remember seeing him in first return to phx after being traded they boo him all game and even though they lost the game it was funny to see kidd give the fans the finger.

carter nawwwwwwwwww he quiet too.

but it's common though look at shaq did after he sign to the lakers he talk about magic and their staff and diss penny. now at miami what did he do to jerry bus and kobe all last season?

t-mac and John Weisbrod .

baron davis last year to the hornets

Rasheed to portland "I should send them a get well card and a thank you card all at the same time" 

it's common in the nba.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

ghoti said:


> You really don't know what Zo did here, do you?
> 
> It's the only explanation for these strange statements you keep making.



Why do you even bother?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

bballfreak524 said:


> Why do you even bother?


Two in the morning.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> You really don't know what Zo did here, do you?
> 
> It's the only explanation for these strange statements you keep making.



did he say anything negative about muhammad?

did he pimp slap my mother?

did he steal from me?

if he has done nothing personal to me why take it personally? 

it's not that serious.

i honestly don't care what zo did that has everyone so angry. me i read an article and said my opinion in the words of swine from warner brothers.


that's all folks.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> did he say anything negative about muhammad?
> 
> did he pimp slap my mother?
> 
> ...


This isn't a Killa Kadafi forum, man.

This is a Nets forum.

We post here as Nets fans.

Not hard for 99.9999999% of posters to understand.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow..this thread becomes ghoti vs. cormageddon thread...GO GHOTI! :biggrin:


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> This isn't a Killa Kadafi forum, man.
> 
> This is a Nets forum.
> 
> ...



i know that i have no problem with no else opinion you the one quoting me remember.

i said my piece and kept it moving. i never once said you were wrong or anyone else or diss your opinion.

i have my opinion as everyone else. i'm a nets fan but i'm a indiviual at the same time so excuse me for not being the fan you think i should be. so sorry if i dont see zo through your eyes. 

i know this is not a killa kadafi forum though they should bring it back and hitemup.com


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> i said my piece and kept it moving. i never once said you were wrong or anyone else or diss your opinion.


LOL.

News Flash -- There's nothing wrong with _my_ reading comprehension.

News Flash #2 -- All your posts in this thread are still visible.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> LOL.
> 
> News Flash -- There's nothing wrong with _my_ reading comprehension.
> 
> News Flash #2 -- All your posts in this thread are still visible.



andddddd


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Zo accused the Nets organization of attempting to kill him when they were the ones who gave him guaranteed money. And that happened after he had quit on the team, and found a way to be back with his former team. Talk about being professional and honest.


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

ghoti said:


> This is what you don't seem to understand. Maybe if you were a Nets fan, it would be different.
> 
> Similar, my ***.


sometimes, people can feel differently than you about a certain situation and still be nets fans. i kind of agree with the corm here, but many of my friends would be shocked to hear i'm not a nets fan.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

lukewarmplay said:


> sometimes, people can feel differently than you about a certain situation and still be nets fans. i kind of agree with the corm here, but many of my friends would be shocked to hear i'm not a nets fan.


I don't think a Nets fan can't like Zo. Nowhere did I say that. No "inclusion" speech necessary.

The difference is _you_ understand the reasons another Nets fan might dislike him.

After reading his posts in this thread, I can plainly see he has no understanding of what occurred.

Yet he keeps posting the same nonsensical thing over and over again.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Though I _will_ say that I would argue with any Net fan that tried to defend Zo. (But not in the same way I post _about_ Zo!)


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> I don't think a Nets fan can't like Zo.
> 
> The difference is _you_ understand the reasons a Nets fan might dislike him.
> 
> ...



who said i don't understand the reason nets fans dislike him. i said i don't care. 

i did not quote no one and said they were wrong for feeling the way they feel about zo i really don't care. i spoke my opinion that's it. you concluded that i don't understand. me i don't really care what any grown man feels about another grown man.

i gave my opinion that's it. seem like you did not understand my opinion or stance on the subject so you quoted me. i explain myself and you ask did i know what occur? like maybe i don't know the full story and once i do my opinion should change.

point is ummmmmmm i don't care. i never said anyone was right or wrong a hypocrite or this or that. spoke my opinion that's all.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> who said i don't understand the reason nets fans dislike him. i said i don't care.


You keep saying he spoke out against the Nets management and that Jason Kidd did the same thing.

You believe that there is no difference because they were equally critical.

You feel Nets fans give a "pass" to Kidd and hate Zo, and that view is somewhat hypocritical.

Isn't that the jist of your opinion?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> You keep saying he spoke out against the Nets management and that Jason Kidd did the same thing.
> 
> You believe that there is no difference because they were equally critical.
> 
> ...



lol no i do not feel nets fans give no one a pass read my comments. i said how can *I* give some one pass and condemn the next person for something similar. i can't be a hypocrite. i say me and refer to myself no one else.

lol lol

no your refering to everything Zo has said and done. 

me i'm refering to this thread and the title. if you read the title you will think Zo is talking real harsh about the nets managment but is honestly admitting something that is true.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/7739695/

is Ratner proving Zo right the nets were not interested in winning. they wanted to save money so how is that doggin the nets managment out??

and the comments in this article is nothing i seen compare to what kidd said in 2004. so Zo to me said nothing wrong or out of place.

now if he would have said something about nets trying to kill him or all that bull then yea he dogs them but he didn't.

see i'm comparing kidd comments to this article that thread is discussing. not everything zo has done and said because this thread is not about everything zo has done and said it's about what he recently said.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> lol no i do not feel nets fans give no one a pass read my comments. i said how can *I* give some one pass and condemn the next person for something similar. i can't be a hypocrite. i say me and refer to myself no one else.
> 
> lol lol
> 
> ...


That's just it, you're talking about something tangential and I'm talking about the real issue.

The issue is that Zo has no right to keep commenting about the Nets given his behavior and subsequent statements. 

You are talking about his comments last week as if they were in a vacuum, as if there were no context or history involved.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> lol no i do not feel nets fans give no one a pass read my comments. i said how can *I* give some one pass and condemn the next person for something similar. i can't be a hypocrite. *i say me and refer to myself no one else.*






Cormegadadon said:


> see *alot of people* are dissing Zo for his comments about nets managment. i can understand the whole tried to kill him thing but beng mad cause he was speaking the truth.
> 
> why??? *shouldn't you be mad at kidd* who said worse than "nets were not interested in winning"
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> That's just it, you're talking about something tangential and I'm talking about the real issue.
> 
> The issue is that Zo has no right to keep commenting about the Nets given his behavior and subsequent statements.
> 
> You are talking about his comments last week as if they were in a vacuum, as if there were no context or history involved.



ummm no i read an article develop an opinion and posted it.

he has the freedom to say what ever he wants. it's like someone being upset for RJ saying he feels the nets can win championship this year or that jason kidd is the best point guard in the league. 

everyone has the right to say what they want.

freedom of speech Zo can be ******* if he wants to.

i know he has history with the nets and blasting them and if this article would have contain something about that whole tried to kill me thing i would agree with you but it doesn't. so my opinion stays the same. i gave my opinion about the article and the subject in hand that's it.

sorry ghoti but Zo does not bother me or get to me as much as he might get to other nets fans.

but this thread is about Zo recently "doggin nets managment" so my opinions are based off the lastest incident.

again sorry i don't feel the same way.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> ...



and didn't i say in there who am i to judge different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

well ghoti i tried to wait for you response but i have to go this debate allow me to catch with all my deadlines and even get started on other assignments but this is the longest i sat in front of computer without being at work

i guess we have to agree to disagree but all good

take care and allah bless you and yours


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> ummm no i read an article develop an opinion and posted it.
> 
> he has the freedom to say what ever he wants. it's like someone being upset for RJ saying he feels the nets can win championship this year or that jason kidd is the best point guard in the league.
> 
> ...


So because he didn't say it last week, the "tried to kill be" thing should be disregarded when he continues to comment about the Nets?

How about all of the other disgusting, disloyal things he did while he was with the team?

Should those be disregarded, too?

My point throughout this thread has nothing to do with Jason Kidd or RJ or Bruce Ratner or Goldman Sachs.

It has to do with that scum Zo talking out of turn again, making himself look even more small than he already does.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh, well.

That was fun, anyway.

Thanks for the blessing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he speaks the truth......nothing wrong with that


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> he speaks the truth......nothing wrong with that



Wow...Thats a surprise.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2005)

IMO he's a disgusting excuse for a basketball player. I respect him for his game in the earlier years but his continued running of his mouth makes him one of my least favorite players in the league. As much as I think Vince went about the wrong way about his time in Toronto at least he doesn't run his mouth about his Ex-Team 1 1/2 YEARS after the fact he was traded as well.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

zo:

1. left miami to get a ring then came back to ride the shaq train by refusing to play for the raptors - such a loyal and classy guy that zo.
2. flexes his muscles after routine plays.
3. wanted the nets to trade him because "there is nothing he wants more than to win" yet would not leave for a buyout that is less than what he is owed...trying to force the nets to give him his money by being a cancer in the locker room.
4. pretended he wanted to play for the nets and that he can play because the nets could have waived him and not pay him anything if the didn't that play that year then went on to criticize nets management and demanded a trade immediately after the season started.
5. claimed the nets WANTED TO KILL HIM.


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

In reference to the first post, this is even more reason to root against him and the HEAT. Go Mavs, all the way!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Zo is an assbag.
> 
> You are not.
> 
> I would never insult another poster like that unless he is named Petey.


 Ok. I misunderstood you. My bad.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

kidd2rj said:


> To make an analogy that miami fans might understand...miami did the sign and trade for walker and our situation with zo is as if walker started ripping the heat and the miami front office earlier in the season when miami wasn't doing too well. miami fans would have been all over him and ran him out of town. Who the hell is antoine walker...well...who the hell is alonzo mourning...to be brought in here for the money he was given and the risk associated with it. he should have kept his mouth shut and be a good soldier. If he wanted to make a comment...fine...everyone is entitled to it but he just wouldn't end and kept on going every time he talked to the media. the guy has no class...plain and simple.


 Maybe, but he said nothing specific about the Nets in the quote. He was merely complimenting Micky Arison. Because of a past history with Zo, everyone on here assumed that he was bashing the Nets.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Maybe, but he said nothing specific about the Nets in the quote. He was merely complimenting Micky Arison. Because of a past history with Zo, everyone on here assumed that he was bashing the Nets.


Common sense. 

Who else could he have been talking about? 

He's not talking about his days in Charlotte, and certainly not his frist go-around with Miami. He doesn't give a **** about the Raptors, so who else could he have been talking about?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Common sense.
> 
> Who else could he have been talking about?
> 
> He's not talking about his days in Charlotte, and certainly not his frist go-around with Miami. He doesn't give a **** about the Raptors, so who else could he have been talking about?


 He was talking about all of the teams in his past. Charlotte, Miami, and NJ. None of them won the Conference Finals and none of them showed the commitment to winning that the Heat now does but didn't before. It's all about your perspective. You see Zo dissing the Nets because of previous situations. I don't.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He was talking about all of the teams in his past. Charlotte, Miami, and NJ. None of them won the Conference Finals and none of them showed the commitment to winning that the Heat now does but didn't before. It's all about your perspective. You see Zo dissing the Nets because of previous situations. I don't.


was i high or did the nets not win 2 consecutive eastern conference championships the summer before he signed with this orginization. The players we lost the following postseason were getting older (kittles) or demanding outrageous contracts (kmart). Some moves were driven by money, but there is no question that winning is a priority for the orginization now and always.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> was i high or did the nets not win 2 consecutive eastern conference championships the summer before he signed with this orginization. The players we lost the following postseason were getting older (kittles) or demanding outrageous contracts (kmart). Some moves were driven by money, but there is no question that winning is a priority for the orginization now and always.


 The East in 2002 and 2003 was a very weak conference. That showed in both of those Finals.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> The East in 2002 and 2003 was a very weak conference. That showed in both of those Finals.


What's your point?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> What's your point?


 Winning means winning it all. Not the Eastern Conference Championship.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Winning means winning it all. Not the Eastern Conference Championship.


So you're telling me that just because the Nets won the Eastern Conference Championship, twice, that the Nets do not have the commitment to winning that the present Miami Heat team does? 

Come on


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> was i high or did the nets not win 2 consecutive eastern conference championships the summer before he signed with this orginization. The players we lost the following postseason were getting older (kittles) or demanding outrageous contracts (kmart). * Some moves were driven by money, but there is no question that winning is a priority for the orginization now and always.*



http://msnbc.msn.com/id/7739695/

age and contracts had nothing to do with it.

Ratner saying all moves during the 2004 season was about saving money. the nets did not get serious about winning till they traded for cliff robinson.

when Zo sign the nets were not purchase by Ratner. 

the nets priority now is winning. I comend Ratner for trying to make up for his mistakes.

edit: i don't mean not signing k-mart was mistake but looking to save money instead of winning as the mistake


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> So you're telling me that just because the Nets won the Eastern Conference Championship, twice, that the Nets do not have the commitment to winning that the present Miami Heat team does?
> 
> Come on


 I'm saying giving up major pieces that could have helped the Nets get back to the Finals for another shot at winning it all, so that the franchise could save money doesn't really show that commitment to me, nor apparently Zo.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The Nets signed Zo. Maybe this is the move that made Zo think that they were not committed to winning.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm saying giving up major pieces that could have helped the Nets get back to the Finals for another shot at winning it all, so that the franchise could save money doesn't really show that commitment to me, nor apparently Zo.


You obviously don't understand the situation or what really happened.

All those moves were done for the good of the franchise. You want to spend 92 million on KMart? Fine, pay him and watch his knees degenerate, and then you will be fired just like Kiki did.

BTW, the other two players are players that are out of the NBA, just to let you know. 

And what we have now is a solid core of players that will be around for another 5, 6 years, with draft picks and the rights to two players overseas to build for the future. 

Zo has no right to talk **** about the Nets franchise. PERIOD.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> The Nets signed Zo. Maybe this is the move that made Zo think that they were not committed to winning.



i would be happy if i was Zo.


Think bout it the nets trade him if they would have kept him he would have to contiue to play for the nets.

and he would not be in the position he is in.

he should thank the nets though. they basically put him on a plane to miami.

but i won't hate and say that Shaq and D wade did in two years what Zo and Tim Bug could never do in 97-2002.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Net2 said:


> Zo has no right to talk **** about the Nets franchise. PERIOD.



Oh no. He wasnt talking about New Jersey. Why would he talk about them? He doesnt care about them. He was talking about uh...um....Toronto and uh......Charlotte.....and... oh yeah the Heat before they traded for Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

bballfreak524 said:


> Oh no. He wasnt talking about New Jersey. Why would he talk about them? He doesnt care about them. He was talking about uh...um....Toronto and uh......Charlotte.....and... oh yeah the Heat before they traded for Shaq.


 He doesn't. Does it make any sense for him to keep hating the Nets when he's been put in a great position by Micky Arison, the man he was complimenting. It doesn't-but I'm going to leave it to this forum to make it into a way it does.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He doesn't. Does it make any sense for him to keep hating the Nets when he's been put in a great position by Micky Arison, the man he was complimenting. It doesn't-but I'm going to leave it to this forum to make it into a way it does.


The man was in a great position last September when he made the accusation of the Nets intentionally trying to harm him. 

Face facts, it's Zo who can't move on.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You obviously don't understand the situation or what really happened.
> 
> All those moves were done for the good of the franchise. You want to spend 92 million on KMart? Fine, pay him and watch his knees degenerate, and then you will be fired just like Kiki did.
> 
> ...


 Zo actually does have that right-not that he's used it. Last time I checked he's an American citizen and that means he has what we call um... Freedom of Speech.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo actually does have that right-not that he's used it. Last time I checked he's an American citizen and that means he has what we call um... Freedom of Speech.


Ah, trying to lecture me on US History. 

It doesn't change anything. Zo's still a *******.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> The man was in a great position last September when he made the accusation of the Nets intentionally trying to harm him.
> 
> Face facts, it's Zo who can't move on.


 He's in a better position now. If he was on the Nets he probably wouldn't still be playing . Yet, he's still making the big bucks. If it's Zo that can't move on, then this thread wouldn't exist based on some vague reference Zo made. Call me the next time that Zo actually says in a quote "The Nets are still trying to kill me." He may have said things in the past, but he hasn't this year. He hasn't mentioned the Nets. I mean he hasn't actually said "Nets were losers," etc.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Ah, trying to lecture me on US History.
> 
> It doesn't change anything. Zo's still a *******.


 That's your opinion and I can't argue with that. All I can argue about is whether he dissed the Nets, who he never mentioned in that quote.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's in a better position now. If he was on the Nets he probably wouldn't still be playing . Yet, he's still making the big bucks. If it's Zo that can't move on, then this thread wouldn't exist based on some vague reference Zo made. Call me the next time that Zo actually says in a quote "The Nets are still trying to kill me." He may have said things in the past, but he hasn't this year. He hasn't mentioned the Nets. I mean he hasn't actually said "Nets were losers," etc.


You can hide the fact that Zo can't move on all you damn well please. 

Your words are falling on deaf ears on this forum. 

And what are you talking about if he was on the Nets he wouldn't be playing? He would have just as good a chance to win a title as anywhere.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> That's your opinion and I can't argue with that. All I can argue about is whether he dissed the Nets, who he never mentioned in that quote.


You don't have to be a genius to recognize who he was talking about in that quote. 

And by the way, he's certainly not talking about the Heat in that quote because Micky Arison has been in power at the Miami Heat for 11 years now, almost as long as Zo's been on the Heat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You can hide the fact that Zo can't move on all you damn well please.
> 
> Your words are falling on deaf ears on this forum.
> 
> And what are you talking about if he was on the Nets he wouldn't be playing? He would have just as good a chance to win a title as anywhere.


 My words may fall on deaf ears in the forum, but bear in mind that this entire forum falls on deaf ears everywhere else. Well, maybe the Mavs and Lakers will listen to you now. I find it funny how the Pistons fans have been amazingly gracious on the Heat forum even after they lost.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You don't have to be a genius to recognize who he was talking about in that quote.
> 
> And by the way, he's certainly not talking about the Heat in that quote because Micky Arison has been in power at the Miami Heat for 11 years now, almost as long as Zo's been on the Heat.


 A renewed commitment to winning. Man I talk about that Heat more here than on the Heat forum. And you tell me that Zo can't move on.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You talk about Zo not being able to move on, yet this entire forum switches to Mavs avatars to show their disdain in an effort so that Zo doesn't win a ring.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> My words may fall on deaf ears in the forum, but bear in mind that this entire forum falls on deaf ears everywhere else. Well, maybe the Mavs and Lakers will listen to you now. I find it funny how the Pistons fans have been amazingly gracious on the Heat forum even after they lost.


You're talking about a small percenage of Net fans that weren't gracious on the Heat forum, or have their words fall on deaf ears on this forum.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> A renewed commitment to winning. Man I talk about that Heat more here than on the Heat forum. And you tell me that Zo can't move on.


Zo could have taken the high road and not mentioned anything about any of the prior teams. There was absolutely no need to say what he said.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You're talking about a small percenage of Net fans that weren't gracious on the Heat forum, or have their words fall on deaf ears on this forum.


 Could be, but that means there's a couple hundred Nets fans for that to be a small perenctage.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> You talk about Zo not being able to move on, yet this entire forum switches to Mavs avatars to show their disdain in an effort so that Zo doesn't win a ring.


It's all about having some fun on this forum, making this forum a unique place to visit for all basketball fans across the world. Nothing more, nothing less. 

And I doubt Zo is losing sleep over us sporting Maverick avatars, and I seriously doubt that Alonzo Mourning would be hated here as much as he is if he didn't do anything to deserve it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Could be, but that means there's a couple hundred Nets fans for that to be a small perenctage.


No


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Zo could have taken the high road and not mentioned anything about any of the prior teams. There was absolutely no need to say what he said.


 If he was saying that Micky Arison did a job better than that of what his previous owners did then there clearly was the reason to say what he said.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> If he was saying that Micky Arison did a job better than that of what his previous owners did then there clearly was the reason to say what he said.


Micky Arison has been in the Miami Heat organization for as long as Alonzo Mourning has.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> It's all about having some fun on this forum, making this forum a unique place to visit for all basketball fans across the world. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> And I doubt Zo is losing sleep over us sporting Maverick avatars, and I seriously doubt that Alonzo Mourning would be hated here as much as he is if he didn't do anything to deserve it.


 If the things he does to deserve it are anything similar to what he did to start this thread, then heck, I think you should add the fact that he celebrated winning the ECFs to your list.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Micky Arison has been in the Miami Heat organization for as long as Alonzo Mourning has.


 But he said Micky did a great job THIS YEAR in permitting Riley's trade to get JWill, JP, and Shimmy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Could be, but that means there's a couple hundred Nets fans for that to be a small perenctage.


... there is at least over 200.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I still laugh at when he claimed the Nets organization tried to kill him by playing him to many minutes yet when Shaq was injuredn earlier this season Mourning was playing 40+ minutes a game. He's a ring chaser and extremely disloyal. He left Miami and signed with NJ to get a ring then forced himself out of NJ to Miami to get a ring. I bet he'd leave to Dallas right now if he could. Has no pride


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> But he said Micky did a great job THIS YEAR in permitting Riley's trade to get JWill, JP, and Shimmy.


No, according to you and the article, Micky did a better job than previous owners of teams that he's been. 

He's not talking about Micky in 1996, he's talking about Bruce Ratner in 2004.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If he was saying that Micky Arison did a job better than that of what his previous owners did then there clearly was the reason to say what he said.


I mean he could have said something like "Micky Arison is a great owner. I admire his committment to winning and it has meant a lot to me." Why mention other teams' supposed lack of commitment? 
Where was Zo's commitment towards his own teams?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's in a better position now.


That's because the NBA rewards disloyal, unprofessional scum.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

He merely compared Micky to the other owners. Said that Micky did a better job now than in previous seasons.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ghoti said:


> That's because the NBA rewards disloyal, unprofessional scum.


 If the Heat were to lose in the Finals and Zo went to the Mavs next year as a FA and got the ring I would be happy for Zo. Not angry he left the team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> If the Heat were to lose in the Finals and Zo went to the Mavs next year as a FA and got the ring I would be happy for Zo. Not angry he left the team.


Isn't Zo a FA after this season? Under your scenario he has the right to leave as a player of the NBPA. While he was a member of the Nets, and Raptors he had no such right to his demands. And his behavior did not cause Stern to look more closely at players whom forced such issues? Which obviously shows he was in the right or wrong?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> If the Heat were to lose in the Finals and Zo went to the Mavs next year as a FA and got the ring I would be happy for Zo. Not angry he left the team.


Are you saying the situation you describe is in some way the same as what transpired between Zo and the Nets?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> He merely compared Micky to the other owners. Said that Micky did a better job now than in previous seasons.


Bottomline is, Zo has no business talking about committment to winning. He did not show any committment to the Nets or the Raptors teams.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Petey said:


> Isn't Zo a FA after this season? Under your scenario he has the right to leave as a player of the NBPA. While he was a member of the Nets, and Raptors he had no such right to his demands. And his behavior did not cause Stern to look more closely at players whom forced such issues? Which obviously shows he was in the right or wrong?
> 
> -Petey


 He worked the system. I would be happy for Zo if he forced a trade to the Mavs and got a ring next after the Heat got beat in the Finals.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Bottomline is, Zo has no business talking about committment to winning. He did not show any committment to the Nets or the Raptors teams.


 He felt the Nets, and especially the Raps were not commited to winning and when that happens to a franchise there's not much he can do.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He worked the system. I would be happy for Zo if he forced a trade to the Mavs and got a ring next after the Heat got beat in the Finals.


Are you saying this scenario is the same as the situation between Zo and the Nets?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Are you saying this scenario is the same as the situation between Zo and the Nets?


 Did he not force a trade that got you something in return? I don't care if he did it in the middle of the season with the Heat and talked a lot of crap. If he got on a team that won it all I'd be happy for him.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He felt the Nets, and especially the Raps were not commited to winning and when that happens to a franchise there's not much he can do.


There are a lot of choices he could have made.

Since he chose to act in a completely unproffessional and immoral fashion, he can expect to be judged by those choices.

If the Heat win, I hope he feels it was worth it.

In my mind, I will never let him off the hook, and I hope others don't either.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> He felt the Nets, and especially the Raps were not commited to winning and when that happens to a franchise there's not much he can do.


And that's why he didn't even bother to suit up for the Raptors? Is this what you call a professional athlete committed to his profession?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> And that's why he didn't even bother to suit up for the Raptors? Is this what you call a professional athlete committed to his profession?


 If he did that to the Heat and got a ring because of it I'd be very happy for him.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Antonio Davis was in the same situation as Mourning when Davis was on the Knicks and Raptors. Davis wanted to go to a winning team but he still suited up for both of these non-playoff teams. Mourning is a *****


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Antonio Davis was in the same situation as Mourning when Davis was on the Knicks and Raptors. Davis wanted to go to a winning team but he still suited up for both of these non-playoff teams. Mourning is a *****


 And Davis retired in the middle of the year for the Raps.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> And Davis retired in the middle of the year for the Raps.




No he didn't. He's a free agent.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know Zo personally, so his actions are the only information I have with which to form an opinion.

Based on his actions here, I think of him as a person of very low character.

That means when I see him helping others and doing good things, I assume he is doing it for his own gratification or has some ulterior motive.

That could be completely untrue, but there's no way for an ordinary fan to know.

This is a good reason not to act in a publically immoral way if you care about your reputation.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If he did that to the Heat and got a ring because of it I'd be very happy for him.


That doesn't make it an honorable gesture.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Last June I got into a debate about Zo on the Heat board, and I’ll repost some exerpts of what I wrote (from several separate posts), because I can’t improve on it. This sums up my feelings towards the man I call ZeRo:

- - - - -

Look, I was thrilled when the Nets signed Mourning; I thought he'd be the missing piece to the team's championship hopes. And when his illness returned, well, that was just bad luck, and stuff happens. And then he wanted to try to come back and play, against all common sense, and I gave him a lot of credit for that. But then . . . the Nets' ownership had a little hiccup, and due to a strange set of circumstances and terrible timing, KMart was allowed--some would say forced--to leave as a free agent. The Nets also either traded or declined to resign a few other key components of their team, such as Kerry Kittles, Lucious Harris, and Rodney Rogers, although at the time Nets management insisted that their departures were solely personnel decisions, not financial ones, and history has since proven them to be correct ones. Jason Kidd, who underwent surgery at around the same time, was pretty disgruntled by the whole thing, although he eventually agreed to wait and trust Rod Thorn to fix things. Regardless, Zo immediately began a one-man campaign to rip the entire Nets organization, from ownership, management, down to the fans. Every day it was the same old story: Zo was firing away at whoever's name came to the lips that day. It was a shame, too, because I believed that even without KMart, Kittles, Harris, and Rogers, and happy and healthy Zo could have led this team to the division title. Alas, it was not to be. Mourning made it clear day after day that he didn't want to be a Net, that he wanted nothing to do with the organization. And it was more than just his words, which were pretty damning. It was his play, too. He wanted nothing to do with his teammates. Zo refused to pass the ball. He was a black hole; every time he got the ball, he would drive to the hoop. The result? As many turnovers as field goals through the first month of the season (no joke). Yet Zo did not stop his campaign, continuing to blast team management and ownership. As a fan, I found his behavior juvenile and insulting. He wanted out, wanted to be released, bought out, traded, whatever, just so long as he didn't have to play for . . . that . . . New Jersey . . . team anymore. He wanted to play for someone else, anyone else, that had a better chance of reaching the finals. You see, Zo didn't want to be a major cog--he wanted to ride someone else's coattails to a ring. The Nets agreed to buy him out, and send him on his way, and offered him money to just go away. But that wasn't enough for Zo--for the Nets didn't offer him enough money! No, when it came right down to it, when given the chance to leave, become a free agent, and go where he wanted, he refused--BECAUSE THE NETS WOULDN'T PAY HIM ENOUGH TO DO SO. Read that again, so it sinks in. What was Zo really after, anyway? There really was only one answer: He wanted to stroke his ego. He wanted his money AND to play for another team where other players would win him a championship. And until it happened, he would continue to publicly insult the Nets organization on a daily basis. It reached the point where I publicly stated that, if I was in a position to do so, I would happily give away a first round pick for nothing in return, if some team would just agree to take Zo also. Unfortunately, I didn't have such power, and the CBA wouldn't allow it, anyway.

How could I go from being squarely in Zo's court to so fervently against him in just a few short months? It was solely due to his arrogant, petulant behavior. Now, I know that as Heat fans, you want to root for all your players, and try to find reasons to root for them. We all do; that's what makes us fans. But I submit that if there was ever a time when you could look past the laundry (i.e., the uniform), and see the person beneath, warts and all, and see that the Emperor has no clothes, this should be that time. Great, Zo gives money to charity. I'll bet Kenneth Lay did, too, and just about every other millionaire, despite what is in their hearts. And Zo showed his true colors by the way he acted towards Nets management and the fans. I've never despised a player in any sport. Until now, and you'll never get me to change my mind. Zo deserves our contempt, and nothing more.

Heat fans argue that more athletes should be like Mourning. Do they mean that more athletes should violate their contractual duty to perform their personal services at the level that was expected when the contract was entered? Do they mean that more athletes should publicly insult team ownership and management to the greatest possible extent? Do they mean that more veterans athletes should adopt the view that they "deserve" a championship, and conspire to manipulate the system in a way that will enable them to do so, even if it reduces the competitive balance and level playing field that must be in place for sports leagues to operate fairly? Do they mean that fewer athletes should place value in playing their entire career for one organization, through thick and thin, and instead show no respect or loyalty to a team or its fan base--or for that matter, teammates?

If all it took to be a "great character" person was giving some money to charity and performing some public service, then I submit that I and many of my friends and coworkers should be revered as heroes. To me, it takes more than that. The fact that a person contributes to charity and gives away some of his time does not make him or her a great person. If so, think he easy it would be for the most vile and dispicable person in this world to rehabilitate his image! Sure, he has some redeeming qualities, and I don't think that anyone is saying that he doesn't. He's not a monster--just a selfish, self-absorbed, petulant man who is not a team player and who believes that the world owes him something. I'd even submit that pretty much everyone has some number of redeeming qualities. 

Again, don't get me wrong: I WANTED to like Zo. I WANTED to root for him. But in the end, he abandoned his team, his teammates, and the fans in order to achieve his own aims. Now, maybe that's normal behavior these days--you know, everyone looking out for number one, and everyone else be damned, and all that. But I can't condone it, because it violates every tenet that sports stands for, or should stand for.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you , Dumpy.

That will provide reference for all those who come to this board knowing absolutely nothing about the situation and commenting on it like they do.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Very well said Dumpy.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome post D-Man. Heat fans will never understand what Mourning did to this franchise. That will provide them atleast a little introspective of the true ZerO


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dumpy...you summed the whole thing...nice post... :cheers:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks also Dumpy, great read right there.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Awesome post D-Man. Heat fans will never understand what Mourning did to this franchise. That will provide them atleast a little introspective of the true ZerO


yep Vince Carter sucks and is a Cancer.

Nets Fans will never understand how important Mourning is to Miami he is a class act off the court.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Nets Fans will never understand how important Mourning is to Miami he is a class act off the court.


Evidence says he is not a class act anywhere.

He is likely a low person gratifying himself by publically flaunting his good deeds.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> yep Vince Carter sucks and is a Cancer.
> 
> Nets Fans will never understand how important Mourning is to Miami he is a class act off the court.


And Heat fans will never understand how much of an unprofessional ******* he was towards us and the Toronto Raptors.

And some Heat fans understand it, but refuse to accept it.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> *yep Vince Carter sucks and is a Cancer.*
> 
> Nets Fans will never understand how important Mourning is to Miami he is a class act off the court.


:laugh: You're not serious are you? He averaged almost 40 points per game against you during the regular season, and led us to 3 of the 4 wins. Don't be stupid.

What does Zo' do off of the court except for flex his muscles and tan in the sun?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Nets Fans will never understand how important Mourning is to Miami he is a class act off the court.


I've said pretty much everything I can say about this, but I just don't get WHY Mourning couldn't support charitable organizations in NJ or Toronto. Or why he just HAD to be in Miami to administer his own charity (for which he has undoubtably hired at least five people to do in the first place). It makes ABSOLUTELY no sense unles you start to think that it was all a smokescreen.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

whoa


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> He felt the Nets, and especially the Raps were not commited to winning and when that happens to a franchise there's not much he can do.


You mean except to honor his contract like 99% of the players in the league would and do?

It's not like anyone forced him to sign his contract... or do you have information that says otherwise?

-Petey


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

krstic > zo


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> krstic > zo


I'm going to be straight up, Nenad Krstic is a much better offensive player. 

Alonzo Mourning is a much better defensive-minded player. But I still hate him.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

zo is going to hell...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> zo is going to hell...


Hopefully. :gopray:


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> You mean except to honor his contract like 99% of the players in the league would and do?
> 
> It's not like anyone forced him to sign his contract... or do you have information that says otherwise?
> 
> -Petey



i feel majority of players look what's in their best interest more than honoring their contract


that's what i feel is the problem with the nba guaranteed contracts.


players want to complain once managment does something they don't agree with.

T-Mac, Zo, Kidd, Baron, Garnett, Vince, Artest, Van Exel, erik williams, SARS, Shaq, Sprewell, and more

all demanded to be traded once things were not to their liking

it's part of the nba and other sports.

players want their cake and eat it at the same time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> i feel majority of players look what's in their best interest more than honoring their contract
> 
> 
> that's what i feel is the problem with the nba guaranteed contracts.
> ...


... name every player you can, and then look up every player that has played in the nba at: www.basketballreference.com

THEN... would you use the word majority again? 

Thanks.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> ... name every player you can, and then look up every player that has played in the nba at: www.basketballreference.com
> 
> THEN... would you use the word majority again?
> 
> ...



it's common fact that every player looks out for his best interest. if it's signing with the team they want or getting the money they want.

it's their best interest. if push come to serve they would look out for their self instead of the team. which is fine as Kidd one time stated i can't do a direct quote but he says every player should look out for his best interest because the suit in the front offices will always do that.

i name those players because those players with the exception of Erik Williams were making big money when they demanded their trade.

it's what i feel is wrong with guaranteed contracts.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Hopefully. :gopray:


positively...where he'll meet up with fellow muscle flexer and egotist karl malone...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> it's common fact that every player looks out for his best interest. if it's signing with the team they want or getting the money they want.
> 
> it's their best interest. if push come to serve they would look out for their self instead of the team. which is fine as Kidd one time stated i can't do a direct quote but he says every player should look out for his best interest because the suit in the front offices will always do that.
> 
> ...


Apples... and oranges.

Looking after their own interests by trying to force your team to make a trade, and looking after their own interests in an open market (via free agency). It's pretty simple to see that.

Do you not seeing a difference in wanting more money (which Zo did), security, and working an enviroment you enjoy compared to forcing a trade? 

Sooo... once again. How many players can you name that demanded a trade? And then lets narrow the list down to how many went to the extent that Mourning did... and then compare with all the players in the database of www.basketballreference.com

Still a majority?

-Petey


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> yep Vince Carter sucks and is a Cancer.
> 
> Nets Fans will never understand how important Mourning is to Miami he is a class act off the court.


You wouldn't be saying that if he screwed your team over like he did ours. IMO this is way worse then what Carter did the Raptors. After standing by Mourning through all the operations and turmoil he's had in his *30 GAMES* as a net in that two year span and then go and talk crap about managements every couple of months to the press about how we were purposely trying to hurt him and all this nonsense and this was AFTER we did grant his wish and traded him. We just can't win with the guy. Good riddance Mourning!


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> Apples... and oranges.
> 
> Looking after their own interests by trying to force your team to make a trade, and looking after their own interests in an open market (via free agency). It's pretty simple to see that.
> 
> ...



well j kidd situation was pretty rocky in dallas

j kidd vs monster mash

j kidd vs then mavs coach Jim Cleamons (his quote if after he was traded if they want to win fire cleamons)

j kidd calling out a mav rookie who i can't remember in front of reporters after a blow out loss.

wait wait i haven't even got in to J kidd vs jim jackson and in the middle is toni braxton.


all the re marks he made saying he was glad to be out of dallas terrible system.

now that was drama.

and especially where many felt that kidd raised hell to force a trade.

and then you have 

baron davis who many felt he was pro longing his injury

T-mac and Vince who said they wasn't putting in a full effort

ron artest????

those are just the top of my head and remember but i'm pretty sure many players have caused havoc to get what they want.


i'm not taking up or downing anyone but what Zo did ain't nothing new to me. seen better players do more.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Only on the Nets forum....13 pages of BS b/c you're upset about the same thing you've been whining about for 2 years...get over it. you've beaten this horse over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over...
I hope Zo wins his ring, celebrates in Miami then spends a few days back at his place in Tenafly and drives through all over the area flashing his ring out the window...
I'm so tired of listening to this every few weeks about how much you guys hate Zo, get past it, it's over...you are more upset about Zo than you are for getting embarassed by him and the Heat on the court, it's quite funny to me...keep painting your own picture about Zo, the rest of us can see the truth,...


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Who the **** are you to say what the Nets fans here can and cannot discuss. If you dont like it, STOP READING IT.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I hope Zo wins his ring, celebrates in Miami then spends a few days back at his place in Tenafly and drives through all over the area flashing his ring out the window...


Actually, I wouldn't be surprised at all if I saw him doing that.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Zo sucks...thats it...


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Only on the Nets forum....13 pages of BS b/c you're upset about the same thing you've been whining about for 2 years...get over it. you've beaten this horse over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over...
> I hope Zo wins his ring, celebrates in Miami then spends a few days back at his place in Tenafly and drives through all over the area flashing his ring out the window...
> I'm so tired of listening to this every few weeks about how much you guys hate Zo, get past it, it's over...you are more upset about Zo than you are for getting embarassed by him and the Heat on the court, it's quite funny to me...keep painting your own picture about Zo, the rest of us can see the truth,...


Its funny because as I said if 'Zo treated the Heat like they did us you would have a totally different perspective of him, I don't think you would be very fond of him either. Net fans can discuss whatever they want especially since this thread was started because of Alonzo chirping about us to the media. Of course you hope 'Zo gets a ring, He's on your team. I hope 'Zo retires a loser.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

bballfreak524 said:


> Who the **** are you to say what the Nets fans here can and cannot discuss. If you dont like it, STOP READING IT.



some would say the say the same who are we to say what Zo can't or can say? If we don't like what Zo is saying shouldn't we apply the same thing?

just playing devil advocate


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> well j kidd situation was pretty rocky in dallas
> 
> j kidd vs monster mash
> 
> ...


... I'm not even going to count the number of players you mentioned but for arguement sakes, lets say 30... sound fair? Doubt it's 30.

But how many players have put on an NBA uniform in history?

They are NOT the majority.

How is that so difficult to understand?

The use of the word majority implies a larger percentage do it, or have, when that is simply untrue.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Only on the Nets forum....13 pages of BS b/c you're upset about the same thing you've been whining about for 2 years...get over it. you've beaten this horse over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over...
> I hope Zo wins his ring, celebrates in Miami then spends a few days back at his place in Tenafly and drives through all over the area flashing his ring out the window...
> I'm so tired of listening to this every few weeks about how much you guys hate Zo, get past it, it's over...you are more upset about Zo than you are for getting embarassed by him and the Heat on the court, it's quite funny to me...*keep painting your own picture about Zo, the rest of us can see the truth,...*


Ah... crazy? I'm sure Raptor fans feel likewise. Heat fans are the ones whom still adore Zo. Gonna have to say most do not.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> bballfreak524 said:
> 
> 
> > Who the **** are you to say what the Nets fans here can and cannot discuss. If you dont like it, STOP READING IT.
> ...


Haha, and to think he's the user that said he was done with the Nets forum.

So many say it, but come back.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> ... I'm not even going to count the number of players you mentioned but for arguement sakes, lets say 30... sound fair? Doubt it's 30.
> 
> But how many players have put on an NBA uniform in history?
> 
> ...



well your the one who asked how many players have went to the extreme of what Zo did I just name those and the actions i knew of the top of my head.

since watching basketball and enjoying it from 1993.

pretty sure it's more than that. your original statement was Zo should have done what 99 percent of players are expected to do and honor their contract and i rebuttle that if the past has shown us anything that 99 percent are expected to honor their contract as long as everything is to their satisfaction.


the 1999 lockout where managment said "nba players were holding organzations hostage with their demands contracts and ego's?"



Petey said:


> Haha, and to think he's the user that said he was done with the Nets forum.
> 
> So many say it, but come back.
> 
> -Petey



yea i said and admitted i was wrong. I can admit my faults and when i was wrong. It's the man I am from the womb to the tomb but was this statement use to address what I said or who I am?


*People say I am not speaking the truth because I was once a hoodlum, a criminal and adulterer. They tell you not to heed what I have said because of who I was or done. They can not discredit or denied the truth so they try to discredit and denied the man. I'm here to tell you whether if it comes from the lips and mouth of preacher or wino the truth is the truth.-Malcolm X*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> well your the one who asked how many players have went to the extreme of what Zo did I just name those and the actions i knew of the top of my head.
> 
> since watching basketball and enjoying it from 1993.
> 
> ...


Simply, you refuse to answer small questions.

In 1999 the lockout was due to players holding teams hostage with contract demands? So they were fighting for a contract? Zo had his contract and violated it. How are those similar?

And no you haven't shown how he's in the majority. There's close to or at least 450 players in the NBA this past season. The NBA has been around for 60 years now...

MAJORITY is the WRONG WORD. Get it now?

Keep brining up the names you want. You go to a basketball database site and you'll pull up the names of 20 player whom haven't done as such in a minute?

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> Simply, you refuse to answer small questions.
> 
> In 1999 the lockout was due to players holding teams hostage with contract demands? So they were fighting for a contract? Zo had his contract and violated it. How are those similar?
> 
> ...





Petey said:


> *You mean except to honor his contract like 99% of the players in the league would and do?*
> 
> It's not like anyone forced him to sign his contract... or do you have information that says otherwise?
> 
> -Petey



you speaking of 99 percent of players that you don't know about what they would and have done?

i mean Zo is not the only one has caused havok to get what he want. now lets look what i said



Cormegadadon said:


> *i feel majority of players look what's in their best interest more than honoring their contract*
> 
> 
> that's what i feel is the problem with the nba guaranteed contracts.
> ...




my comment was speaking on what i feel is wrong with guaranteed contracts and players from all sports wanting things their ways.


I don't need to show the majority because i was speaking of how i feel but i already show that expecting players to honor their contracts is not what 99 percent of would and do.

how about you prove your original statement. me i said i feel so it's my opinion based on past incidents and examples.

you were making a judgment on what 99 percent would and have done.

show how bout you prove to me where you got 99 percent from.

my opinion is still the same i feel players look out for their best interest more than honoring their contracts if push come to shove.

99 percent is the wrong word. Get it now?


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

THE TRUTH:

zo always feels he has to speak ill of the nets organization because the nets and what he did to them will forever be a reminder to anyone that he is a classless, egotist SOB and somehow doing so would make people believe otherwise...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> you were making a judgment on what 99 percent would and have done.
> 
> show how bout you prove to me where you got 99 percent from.
> 
> ...


Through the inception of the NBA until the start of this season (so excluding rookies and none drafted free agents)... there have been *a total of 3,657 players* (on basketballreference, they list all players whom have suited up for the NBPA, and clicking by letter to letter, copy-pasting all the listings in excel, Matt Zunic the last listing is in row #3,657).

You are going to be able to name ~36.57 players whom went to the extent Zo did? Refusing to report to after a trade? Sitting out to lower trade value, forcing a buyout so he can play where he wants? 

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> Through the inception of the NBA until the start of this season (so excluding rookies and none drafted free agents)... there have been *a total of 3,657 players* (on basketballreference, they list all players whom have suited up for the NBPA, and clicking by letter to letter, copy-pasting all the listings in excel, Matt Zunic the last listing is in row #3,657).
> 
> You are going to be able to name ~36.57 players whom went to the extent Zo did? Refusing to report to after a trade? Sitting out to lower trade value, forcing a buyout so he can play where he wants?
> 
> -Petey



where is the 99 percent of players of doing what they would and expect to do?

i mean Zo is the one percent right?

is t-mac vince payton jim jackson (who both sat out and did not report to the teams they were traded to) j kidd, artest, are not part of the percent?

this was your original statement



Petey said:


> You mean except to honor his contract like 99% of the players in the league would and do?
> 
> It's not like anyone forced him to sign his contract... or do you have information that says otherwise?
> 
> -Petey



now i did not say this was right or wrong just what i feel about it? 

now past and incidents and nba being around 60 years have shown what Zo has not done is as extreme as what other have done or is just as similar.

when i was a middle school hearing and witness everything that happen with kidd and that whole organzation seems like nothing.

you are going to be able to show me 99 percent of players that honor their contracts do not cause havok more or similar to Zo to prove your original statement?

me i proved my opinion. you don't have to agree with it. lol lol but telling me to prove my statement when you yet to proved 99 percent players that do honor their contracts despite things not going their way.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)




----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Aurelino said:


>


Wait--the horse is ZeRo, right? I'm in. I'll pay $3 for ten whacks with the hammer.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> No he didn't. He's a free agent.


 So's Laettner and he's retired! Dennis Rodman's a free agent and not technically retired.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> THE TRUTH:
> 
> zo always feels he has to speak ill of the nets organization because the nets and what he did to them will forever be a reminder to anyone that he is a classless, egotist SOB and somehow doing so would make people believe otherwise...


Well said. :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> Petey said:
> 
> 
> > Through the inception of the NBA until the start of this season (so excluding rookies and none drafted free agents)... there have been *a total of 3,657 players* (on basketballreference, they list all players whom have suited up for the NBPA, and clicking by letter to letter, copy-pasting all the listings in excel, Matt Zunic the last listing is in row #3,657).
> ...


JKidd hold out or not report? He's not part of that percent. Tracy McGrady hold out not report, or hurt his value on purpose? No he's not part of that percent. Sure... throw Artest in there, but he could just be loony. Not sure on Payton, but throw him in there. And right on Jim Jackson.

So that's 4 players... Need a bit more to go over 1 percent.



Cormegadadon said:


> this was your original statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was. What's wrong with that? JKidd may have asked for a trade, but you do realize he honored his contract and was out due to injury right? Not pouting like a 2 year old. Honoring your contract is in reference to putting in time with your team. What do you think contracts say?

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Goodfella said:


> Its funny because as I said if 'Zo treated the Heat like they did us you would have a totally different perspective of him, I don't think you would be very fond of him either. Net fans can discuss whatever they want especially since this thread was started because of Alonzo chirping about us to the media. Of course you hope 'Zo gets a ring, He's on your team. I hope 'Zo retires a loser.


Zo DID do this to us...that's what you dont understand.

We dealt with him through his sickness, he was the downfall of our "glory years" in Miami. We stuck with him through it all, and when he got healthy enough, and was a free agent that summer. He left...to go to a winner. He was at the stage where he wanted to try and play for a championship, and we couldn't bring that to him. It upset some people, but you have to understand his mindset is to win, and we were rebuilding with Caron at that point. Zo leaving brough us the money to sign Odom, Rafer, etc. that summer, return to the playoffs and eventually trade for the Big Fella. 

So please, don't talk about things that you don't know about saying "Heat fans don't know b/c they've never been through it"


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I wonder what Heat fans would think of a player who not only refused to play for them, but insisted on being paid the rest of their contract while not playing for them? ZerO is a piece of ****. Go back to your forum, enjoy your Finals appearance, and let us feel the way we have every right and reason to feel. For Christ's sake you're in the Finals... find something to be happy about, instead of coming in here and defending ZerO's 'honor.'


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

zo was right.....rat face ratner...is not committed to winning...all he cares about is bk...
and money.....rod thorn is no better...i think they were trying to ruin the team on purpose...
but..keep them a .500 if possible so they wont lose money while at the medowlands...this guy does not deserve to be a nba owner...every1 knows that.. but the new york bias is so strong....the league and those ny scum bags will do anything to keep nj down ...they would rather support a bad ny team then support a good team in jerz....for god sakes they traded jackson for nachbar..and $3 mil..penny pinching....cheapin out on SAR.... BECAUSE RAT FACE..did not want to put up the money over 6 yrs..SAR played almost the whole season...BRUCE RATNER IS THE WORST THING TO HAPPEN TO THE NETS...
ANYONE WHO DISAGREES MUST BE FRON NY.......DIRTY DOGS........
P.S. I HATE THE KNICKS..DONT LIKE NY IN GENERAL......SO HOLLA


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo DID do this to us...that's what you dont understand.
> 
> We dealt with him through his sickness, he was the downfall of our "glory years" in Miami. We stuck with him through it all, and when he got healthy enough, and was a free agent that summer. He left...to go to a winner. He was at the stage where he wanted to try and play for a championship, and we couldn't bring that to him. It upset some people, but you have to understand his mindset is to win, and we were rebuilding with Caron at that point. Zo leaving brough us the money to sign Odom, Rafer, etc. that summer, return to the playoffs and eventually trade for the Big Fella.
> 
> So please, don't talk about things that you don't know about saying "Heat fans don't know b/c they've never been through it"


Wrong. Zo left the Heat because Riley said he wouldn't re-sign him, not because he thought he couldn't win there. Riley had just gotten out from under that big contract and thought he was too big of a health risk to sign to another deal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Netted- said:


> Wrong. Zo left the Heat because Riley said he wouldn't re-sign him, not because he thought he couldn't win there. Riley had just gotten out from under that big contract and thought he was too big of a health risk to sign to another deal.


no, you're wrong. I've known Alonzo for 10 yrs now, I know what happened...


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no, you're wrong. I've known Alonzo for 10 yrs now, I know what happened...


What you know and what was reported are two different things. Are you saying Riley offered him a deal and Mourning declined so he could go win a championship else where?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no, you're wrong. I've known Alonzo for 10 yrs now, I know what happened...


Can't you get it through your thick skull? We don't care about ZerO's perspective. We care about the Nets.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Is that a caveman from the Geico commercial in your avatar?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Netted- said:


> What you know and what was reported are two different things. Are you saying Riley offered him a deal and Mourning declined so he could go win a championship else where?


You hit it right on the head....

what is the TRUTH and what is REPORTED are sometimes 2 distinctly different things...

You gotta realize that



SeaNet said:


> Can't you get it through your thick skull? We don't care about ZerO's perspective. We care about the Nets.


I'll just not respond to this post, I don't need to waste my time on someone like you....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did Mourning ever insult your franchise? Did he ever complain and act like a ***** while he was in Miami? Did he try to get himself boutght out? [strike] You Heat fans don't know **** and please don't talk **** unless you know the the **** actually happened. [/strike]


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You hit it right on the head....
> 
> what is the TRUTH and what is REPORTED are sometimes 2 distinctly different things...
> 
> ...




EDIT: Everyone is welcome


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Did Mourning ever insult your franchise? Did he ever complain and act like a ***** while he was in Miami? Did he try to get himself boutght out? *[strike] You Heat fans don't know **** and please don't talk **** unless you know the the **** actually happened. [/strike]*


You should be take your own advice and not talk unless you know what actually happened.

Thanks.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You should be take your own advice and not talk unless you know what actually happened.
> 
> Thanks.


We all hate ZerO. We think he's worthless. We think he's a bad person. We think he's a piece of ****. Get used to it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You should be take your own advice and not talk unless you know what actually happened.
> 
> Thanks.


Deny the fact that Zo was unprofessional in his tenure with the Nets and the Raptors. 

Deny the fact that people actually hate Zo and have a valid reason to.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You should be take your own advice and not talk unless you know what actually happened.
> 
> Thanks.



Oh, I know what happened. YOU of all people, a Heats fan, should not even be close to telling me what truly happened.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Oh, I know what happened. YOU of all people, a Heats fan, should not even be close to telling me what truly happened.


Ok...you "know what happened"....go pull up newspaper articles, and I'll take what I've heard through my own ears from himself. 

"You know what happened, I don't" :raised_ey riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Can't you get it through your thick skull? We don't care about ZerO's perspective. We care about the Nets.


 
Just do me a favor, don't talk about other posters here. This is a basketball forum. Thanks


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

netsgiants said:


> Just do me a favor, don't talk about other posters here. This is a basketball forum. Thanks


Sorry, no favors available for you.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ok...you "know what happened"....go pull up newspaper articles, and I'll take what I've heard through my own ears from himself.
> 
> "You know what happened, I don't" :raised_ey riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight




Of course Zo is going to make it seem like he's the innocent one.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no, you're wrong. I've known Alonzo for 10 yrs now, I know what happened...


From Alonzo's perspective. 

Which isn't any more objective than any thing Net fans have been saying about him. No?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ok...you "know what happened"....go pull up newspaper articles, and I'll take what I've heard through my own ears from himself.
> 
> "You know what happened, I don't" :raised_ey riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight



George Bush himself told me that he's the bestest person in the world.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> JKidd hold out or not report? He's not part of that percent. Tracy McGrady hold out not report, or hurt his value on purpose? No he's not part of that percent. Sure... throw Artest in there, but he could just be loony. Not sure on Payton, but throw him in there. And right on Jim Jackson.
> 
> So that's 4 players... Need a bit more to go over 1 percent.
> 
> ...



no j kidd did not hold out but i'm talking bout the hell he caused while at dallas. you might not remember because most people did not start checking for kidd till the suns but i follow his career since i first seen him play in rockets vs mavs.

and j kidd and cleamons attacking each other the whole season.

jason getting in to it with team mates. monster mash and how they even arguing during games and time outs and one time maverick unknown team mate saying they almost came to blows one practice.


then lets not mention jim jackson vs kidd and in the middle toni braxton. (if you haven't heard it just google it. that was some merose place type of stuff there) jackson still carries that grudge even now.

and kidd *edit:* verbal attacked a rookie after a game in the locker room full of reporters. 


Jason did all that so mavericks would trade him because he did not agree with the coach system.

three years later he said he regretted things and went about them wrong and he was still young at the time.


so does all that count. he might not pouted but he lie down kicking and screaming but that is past i still don't judge kidd by that because he's human as all of us. we all make mistakes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> no j kidd did not hold out but i'm talking bout the hell he caused while at dallas. you might not remember because most people did not start checking for kidd till the suns but i follow his career since i first seen him play in rockets vs mavs.
> 
> and j kidd and cleamons attacking each other the whole season.
> 
> ...


1) It's not the same thing.. is it?

2) Is this the action of the majority of the players in the league?

3) No, no. The actions of 1, 2 or even 10 guys don't make them the majority of the league nor the majority when compared to the history of the league. You love to go off in tangents.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> 1) It's not the same thing.. is it?
> 
> 2) Is this the action of the majority of the players in the league?
> 
> ...



sir i said i feel majority. feel means it's my opinion. my opinion is based on what i have seen.

so there for you get how i feel.

your not going to change my mind cause it's my opinion. it's like some one trying to teach me to worship budda or join the kkk. 

i spoke my reason and my feeling for this i don't have to defend it. it's my opinion.

what i'm doing is just answering your questions you asked did j kidd or anyone do the same and they have. held out or try to damage their team either by trying to destroy the team unity or not giving a full effort to make people tired of them.

i never said what i said is the truth just my opinion. you don't like it or agree with it? i understand that but you not liking it won't change my opinion.

i'm not the one that said 99 percent and i did not even go off that i went about contracts and player egos. you said 99 percent like no one had done or did what zo done but there been worse.


what is worse Zo not reporting to camp lowing his trade value or destroying a whole team to get what you want?

is it the same thing no kidd actions were way extreme but that's off subject the point is my opinion is still the same.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm...

I guess it would have just been much quicker to do this.

Merriam-Webster 



> Main Entry: ma·jor·i·ty
> Pronunciation: m&-'jor-&-tE, -'jär-
> Function: noun
> Inflected Form(s): plural -ties
> ...


So unless you are going to start making up meanings for words... majority correct? 

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Petey said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I guess it would have just been much quicker to do this.
> 
> ...



yep i still mean and * feel* majority. now define 99 percent. lol lol lol lol.


it's my opinion you don't have to agree or do i have to prove it right. that's like me trying to prove muhammad over christ. kidd over nash. 2pac over biggie. nike over reeboks.

all is based on opinions. what you say or do won't change how i feel and vice versa. 

it's my opinion. how i feel. so at the end of day it's how i feel. you can disagree but it's doesn't matter or is not wrong for you to feel that way because my opinions should matter to one person.

s


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Gio305 said:


>


Zo lacks 3 things:
Teamwork








Balls








Kidney


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> Zo lacks 3 things:
> Teamwork
> 
> 
> ...




LOL


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Why HEAT FANS can't see that Zo is unprofessional in his stint in Toronto and New Jersey?


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> Zo lacks 3 things:
> Teamwork
> 
> 
> ...


 16 years old


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ravor44 said:


> Why HEAT FANS can't see that Zo is unprofessional in his stint in Toronto and New Jersey?


 Because so many other players have done it-just not to your franchise. The Glove was traded to the Hawks in 05. He sat and they waived him and he re-signed with Boston. Jason Kidd forced a trade early in his career. The Vince Carter situation in Toronto wasn't very professional after VC admitted he wasn't giving it his all. They traded him for nothing just to get rid of him. A lot of big names have done this. You're only mad that Zo did it to YOUR franchise. Do you consider what VC did unprofessional? No because he came to the Nets. Same thing with Kidd. Zo came to us. No different. Zo might have been fresher in your mind, but your players did it as well. Zo's comments might have been more publicized, but I guarantee you Kidd and VC made similar comments to their management. They just didn't get leaked. Because Zo is hated due to this incident, every time you have to slightest chance to criticize what he said you get 16 pages on it. To single out Zo is unfair. A lot of other stars have done the same thing. Was it unprofess.?Yes. But even your players (Kidd, Carter) have done it. They just did it to your benefit whereas Zo didn't.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because so many other players have done it-just not to your franchise. The Glove was traded to the Hawks in 05. He sat and they waived him and he re-signed with Boston. Jason Kidd forced a trade early in his career. The Vince Carter situation in Toronto wasn't very professional after VC admitted he wasn't giving it his all. They traded him for nothing just to get rid of him. A lot of big names have done this. You're only mad that Zo did it to YOUR franchise. Do you consider what VC did unprofessional? No because he came to the Nets. Same thing with Kidd. Zo came to us. No different. Zo might have been fresher in your mind, but your players did it as well. Zo's comments might have been more publicized, but I guarantee you Kidd and VC made similar comments to their management. They just didn't get leaked. Because Zo is hated due to this incident, every time you have to slightest chance to criticize what he said you get 16 pages on it. To single out Zo is unfair. A lot of other stars have done the same thing. Was it unprofess.?Yes. But even your players (Kidd, Carter) have done it. They just did it to your benefit whereas Zo didn't.


1. What GP wasn't nearly as unprofessional as what Zo did. So don't compare the two.

2. No Net fan ever denied that VC acted unprofessional, certainly not me, the only debatable point is whether it was justified due to the team being ran poorly. 

3. Jason Kidd can say whatever the hell he wants to Net management. Zo cannot. And what Jason Kidd did is not comparable to what Zo did. Jason Kidd has had his deamons in the past, no doubt about it, but Jason Kidd did the right thing and got help for himself. 

What Zo is doing, is dragging this issue along for the past two years, and he's turned it into his own personal soap opera, complete with drama, just the way he likes it, to get into the Net fans heads, to tease us, with the gestures at Continental, the comments in the media, the_ false _accusations. I mean get real, you'd be sick in the mind if you actually thought for one second that the Nets wanted to harm Zo. 

You know it's funny, I never remembered Gary Payton, Jason Kidd, or Vince Carter accusing teams of trying to intentionally physicall harm him, do you? 

Accept it, Zo's wrong here all the way. I don't see why because other people did it, it makes it right in your eyes.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because so many other players have done it-just not to your franchise. The Glove was traded to the Hawks in 05. He sat and they waived him and he re-signed with Boston. Jason Kidd forced a trade early in his career. The Vince Carter situation in Toronto wasn't very professional after VC admitted he wasn't giving it his all. They traded him for nothing just to get rid of him. A lot of big names have done this. You're only mad that Zo did it to YOUR franchise. Do you consider what VC did unprofessional? No because he came to the Nets. Same thing with Kidd. Zo came to us. No different. Zo might have been fresher in your mind, but your players did it as well. Zo's comments might have been more publicized, but I guarantee you Kidd and VC made similar comments to their management. They just didn't get leaked. Because Zo is hated due to this incident, every time you have to slightest chance to criticize what he said you get 16 pages on it. To single out Zo is unfair. A lot of other stars have done the same thing. Was it unprofess.?Yes. But even your players (Kidd, Carter) have done it. They just did it to your benefit whereas Zo didn't.


Yeah, remember when JKidd and Carter refused to play for their teams and demanded to still be paid the remainder of their contracts. Oh, wait, I don't remember them doing that because they didn't do it. Oh wait, that's right!!! ZerO is the only one I've ever heard of that did that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because so many other players have done it-just not to your franchise. The Glove was traded to the Hawks in 05. He sat and they waived him and he re-signed with Boston. Jason Kidd forced a trade early in his career. *The Vince Carter situation in Toronto wasn't very professional after VC admitted he wasn't giving it his all. They traded him for nothing just to get rid of him. A lot of big names have done this. You're only mad that Zo did it to YOUR franchise. Do you consider what VC did unprofessional? No because he came to the Nets. Same thing with Kidd. Zo came to us. No different. Zo might have been fresher in your mind, but your players did it as well. Zo's comments might have been more publicized, but I guarantee you Kidd and VC made similar comments to their management. They just didn't get leaked.* Because Zo is hated due to this incident, every time you have to slightest chance to criticize what he said you get 16 pages on it. To single out Zo is unfair. A lot of other stars have done the same thing. Was it unprofess.?Yes. But even your players (Kidd, Carter) have done it. They just did it to your benefit whereas Zo didn't.


Link 

Why do you make assumptions? Of course I consider what Carter did unprofessional.

Btw, Kidd was injuried. And Zo's incident was leaked... or the SOB decided to sit out in protest? How is that leaked? Anyone with deductive reasoning would have figured out what he was doing. The same with the way Carter's stats jumped after being traded.

... And because we are Nets fans, not Heat fans, Zo fans, it's pretty fair to criticize him. It's fair to criticize whoever I (we) want. 

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Net2 said:


> From Alonzo's perspective.
> 
> Which isn't any more objective than any thing Net fans have been saying about him. No?


Theres a difference between 1st hand knowledge and the crap you guys base your arguments on....but you believe what you want. Your fantasy world where the Nets do no wrong and Vince is better than Wade, The Nets are better than the Heat, etc. etc. etc....I know what happened, you guys base your judgements on alot of assumptions, and that's where you're getting lost.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Theres a difference between 1st hand knowledge and the crap you guys base your arguments on....but you believe what you want. Your fantasy world where the Nets do no wrong and Vince is better than Wade, The Nets are better than the Heat, etc. etc. etc....I know what happened, you guys base your judgements on alot of assumptions, and that's where you're getting lost.


take a deep breath.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Theres a difference between 1st hand knowledge and the crap you guys base your arguments on....but you believe what you want. Your fantasy world where the Nets do no wrong and Vince is better than Wade, The Nets are better than the Heat, etc. etc. etc....I know what happened, you guys base your judgements on alot of assumptions, and that's where you're getting lost.


You mean 1st hand knowledge of Zo's version? Are you sure that is any less biased then the version the Nets want to share or what's written in the press that you deem crap? When it comes down to it...

Zo got his money without furfilling his contract. That's what people in part are ranking on him for.

Going to dispute that happened?

-Petey


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Petey said:


> You mean 1st hand knowledge of Zo's version? Are you sure that is any less biased then the version the Nets want to share or what's written in the press that you deem crap? When it comes down to it...
> 
> Zo got his money without furfilling his contract. That's what people in part are ranking on him for.
> 
> ...


smart businessman who picked the better team to be on after

going to dispute that happened?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> 1. What GP wasn't nearly as unprofessional as what Zo did. So don't compare the two.
> 
> 2. No Net fan ever denied that VC acted unprofessional, certainly not me, the only debatable point is whether it was justified due to the team being ran poorly.
> 
> ...


 sar·casm :n A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> Yeah, remember when JKidd and Carter refused to play for their teams and demanded to still be paid the remainder of their contracts. Oh, wait, I don't remember them doing that because they didn't do it. Oh wait, that's right!!! ZerO is the only one I've ever heard of that did that.


 They demanded trades. Their franchises just got rid of them sooner than the Nets traded Zo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> 1. What GP wasn't nearly as unprofessional as what Zo did. So don't compare the two.
> 
> 2. No Net fan ever denied that VC acted unprofessional, certainly not me, the only debatable point is whether it was justified due to the team being ran poorly.
> 
> ...


 1) They both did similar things. They sat out until they were waived. They're very similar.
2) The Net's being run poorly is debateable with Zo too. This is what irks me. Toronto doesn't have threads like this and I bet VC still makes those kinds of comments. Only on the Nets forum...
3)How is it not comparable? They're very similar situations. Kidd's franchise just happened to handle the situation better.
Zo hasn't turned it into his own soap opera. THIS FORUM HAS...


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> They demanded trades. Their franchises just got rid of them sooner than the Nets traded Zo.


It's one thing to request a trade, but it is another to openly trash the organization, insult the fan base, and refuse to interact with your teammates on the court. It's another to refuse to play until you received a buy out, and then 

oh, the hell with it. it isn't worth the time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Net2 said:


> 1. What GP wasn't nearly as unprofessional as what Zo did. So don't compare the two.
> 
> 2. No Net fan ever denied that VC acted unprofessional, certainly not me, the only debatable point is whether it was justified due to the team being ran poorly.
> 
> ...


 I didn't say that it makes it right in my eyes. I'm saying that other team's got over what their other players did. That's something the Nets don't have to ability to do.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dumpy said:


> It's one thing to request a trade, but it is another to openly trash the organization, insult the fan base, and refuse to interact with your teammates on the court. It's another to refuse to play until you received a buy out, and then
> 
> oh, the hell with it. it isn't worth the time.


 Likewise. I try to talk sense here but it doesn't work. If their franchises handled those situations like the Nets franchise did, the they would've been doing the exact same thing that Zo did.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Petey said:


> You mean 1st hand knowledge of Zo's version? Are you sure that is any less biased then the version the Nets want to share or what's written in the press that you deem crap? When it comes down to it...
> 
> Zo got his money without furfilling his contract. That's what people in part are ranking on him for.
> 
> ...


 Zo got his money from Toronto. Why do you care?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> They demanded trades. Their franchises just got rid of them sooner than the Nets traded Zo.


Good god, give it up. They didn't refuse to play, ask to be let out of their contracts, but still demand to get paid the full value. *THERE IS NO COMPARISON.* Just accept the fact that Nets fans hate ZerO, and that from our perspective we have every reason to, would you? We're not asking you to hate ZerO. Why do you insist that we change the way we feel about him? Can't you just enjoy him, and let us hate him and let it go at that?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> Why do you make assumptions? Of course I consider what Carter did unprofessional.
> 
> ...


 It's fair to criticize. But 2 years of criticism. That's just way too much. Get over it. Is Toronto still criticizing VC? Orlando TMac? They got over it why can't you. Any vague refence Zo makes you make a 16 page thread on it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Toronto doesn't have threads like this and I bet VC still makes those kinds of comments. Only on the Nets forum...


1. Are you kidding about Toronto fans?

2. "You bet" VC makes those comments? You have a link, guy?

3. If you don't like the Nets forum, don't post here. It's not like you are accomplishing anything.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's fair to criticize. But 2 years of criticism. That's just way too much. Get over it. Is Toronto still criticizing VC? Orlando TMac? They got over it why can't you. Any vague refence Zo makes you make a 16 page thread on it.


Don't come over here and tell us how to root for our team. Just wtf do you think you are?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> 1) They both did similar things. They sat out until they were waived. They're very similar.
> 2) The Net's being run poorly is debateable with Zo too. This is what irks me. Toronto doesn't have threads like this and I bet VC still makes those kinds of comments. Only on the Nets forum...
> 3)How is it not comparable? They're very similar situations. Kidd's franchise just happened to handle the situation better.
> Zo hasn't turned it into his own soap opera. THIS FORUM HAS...


I havent posted anything in this thread yet, but boy are you asking for it trying to defend what Zo did and is still doing. Oh by the way, Vince hasnt said a single bad thing about the city of Toronto ever since his trade, heck even the Raptors organization.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> Good god, give it up. They didn't refuse to play, ask to be let out of their contracts, but still demand to get paid the full value. *THERE IS NO COMPARISON.* Just accept the fact that Nets fans hate ZerO, and that from our perspective we have every reason to, would you? We're not asking you to hate ZerO. Why do you insist that we change the way we feel about him? Can't you just enjoy him, and let us hate him and let it go at that?


 My problem lies with the Nets inability to move on. Talk about beating a dead horse. Looking at another of your posts-do you consider bashing Zo rooting for your team? No wonder the Meadowlands makes more noise when Zo comes onto the floor than when Carter gets a great dunk.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> My problem lies with the Nets inability to move on. Talk about beating a dead horse. Looking at another of your posts-do you consider bashing Zo rooting for your team? No wonder the Meadowlands makes more noise when Zo comes onto the floor than when Carter gets a great dunk.


My problem lies with posters who get into a debate, realize their arguments are weak and without merit, and then resort to baiting.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> I havent posted anything in this thread yet, but boy are you asking for it trying to defend what Zo did and is still doing. Oh by the way, Vince hasnt said a single bad thing about the city of Toronto ever since his trade, heck even the Raptors organization.


 Zo really hasn't either. A few vague wordsand 17 pages of crap here.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> *My problem lies with the Nets inability to move on*. Talk about beating a dead horse. Looking at another of your posts-do you consider bashing Zo rooting for your team? No wonder the Meadowlands makes more noise when Zo comes onto the floor than when Carter gets a great dunk.


I guess you'll have to learn to live w/ it, won't you? We certainly aren't going to change for some Miami fan that comes into our forum and tells us how we're supposed to feel about our team and its history. In fact, you are the one effectively egging us on. So go on and keep posting in here about how we're supposed to feel about ZerO, we'll continue hating on him and driving you nuts, and maybe someday your head will explode and this thread can end.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ghoti said:


> My problem lies with posters who get into a debate, realize their arguments are weak and without merit, and then resort to baiting.


 How did I bait? I'm stating facts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo really hasn't either. A few vague wordsand 17 pages of crap here.


Thats untrue, and there are a couple of articles out there that can prove that. Heck didnt he even say something like the Nets organization was trying to kill him by putting his health at risk, and this is the same guy they did a favor by actually signing him to a contract.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> How did I bait? I'm stating facts.


Stating facts? Try *****ing about how we feel about ZerO.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> I guess you'll have to learn to live w/ it, won't you? We certainly aren't going to change for some Miami fan that comes into our forum and tells us how we're supposed to feel about our team and its history. In fact, you are the one effectively egging us on. So go on and keep posting in here about how we're supposed to feel about ZerO, we'll continue hating on him and driving you nuts, and maybe someday your head will explode and this thread can end.


 I'll leave... I'm wasting my time anyway just waiting for the Finals to begin. But I bet there will still be a few pages of posts after I do so. We'll see....


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo really hasn't either.


You mean "facts" like this one?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I bet VC still makes those kinds of comments.


Or this "fact"?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Last June I got into a debate about Zo on the Heat board, and I’ll repost some exerpts of what I wrote (from several separate posts), because I can’t improve on it. This sums up my feelings towards the man I call ZeRo:
> 
> - - - - -
> *
> ...


I'll quote this, in case anyone missed it and wants to read some actual facts.

Funny how the Zo apologists haven't addressed anything in this post.

Nets fans know what happened, and the arguments in this thread to the contrary are so weak they are laughable.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

That's one hell of a great post by Dumpy.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks. there was steam coming out of my ears when I wrote it last June. In fact, ShaqDiesel responded by saying that it would probably go down as "one of the all-time threads" on the heat board.


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

Dumpy, you did a great job on summarizing the whole Zo situation. Heat fans either don't realize what happened or choose to ignore it and that's ok. What's not ok is trying to convince people who watched Zo on the nets that we should change our opinion about him, especially if they have never read or seen anything published by the tristate area media. We can probably pull out countless articles and interviews showing how Zo really acted. As for my feelings on Zo, I don't really think its that big a deal that he wants to win a championship as a reserve but what I despise him for is that he basically put a franchise in a really tight situation after they gave him a chance to achieve his goals despite knowing this guy's body could break down at any moment. This guy put the nets in a losing situation but somehow we ended up with a winning hand by getting Carter, had we not gotten Carter there would be a lot more animosity towards Zo.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

farouq710 said:


> This guy put the nets in a losing situation but somehow we ended up with a winning hand by getting Carter, had we not gotten Carter there would be a lot more animosity towards Zo.


"Somehow"'s name is Rod Thorn!

That's why he can have the worst offseason in memory and there aren't 50 threads calling for his head.


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo really hasn't either. A few vague wordsand 17 pages of crap here.



the point other's in here are trying to make is that Zo shouldn't be saying anything about nets management, you don't see vince mentioning anything about toronto. Zo should let it go as well.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo really hasn't either. A few vague wordsand 17 pages of crap here.


I'm sure there are 8 pages worth of Heat fan comments, 8 pages of Nets comments towards Heat fans, and only 1 page worth of comments about what ZerO said.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Petey said:


> You mean 1st hand knowledge of Zo's version? Are you sure that is any less biased then the version the Nets want to share or what's written in the press that you deem crap? When it comes down to it...
> 
> Zo got his money without furfilling his contract. That's what people in part are ranking on him for.
> 
> ...


Ok Zo is a liar....you guys know all, why would I even consider believing someone who actually went through all this when I could've came here to hear it from a hundred Nets fans who know-it-all.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ok Zo is a liar....you guys know all, why would I even consider believing someone who actually went through all this when I could've came here to hear it from a hundred Nets fans who know-it-all.


He's an interested party, so his viewpoint has to be discounted somewhat. From what I gather, he's not the type to say something along the lines of, "now that I think about it, I probably could have handled that a little better."

The thing is ShaqDiesel, you have a personal relationship with him, and that's terrific, because you seem to derive some pleasure from it. But personal relationship or not, you have to recognize when someone is acting unreasonably or unfairly. You've demonstrated a blind spot when it comes to him. And that's OK, there's something to be said for loyalty--but at least recognize that this is the case. You know from my previous posts that I didn't start out with a vendetta against Mourning, but that I've looked at all the available evidence objectively to reach my opinion. And I suspect everyone else here did the same. The bottom line is that Mourning acted very poorly, and his post hoc charitable contributions to clean up his image won't change that. Mourning could have been an example to many sick people, could have been an inspiration to his teammates, could have led the team into the playoffs. But he made things all about him, and placed his own egocentric desires above a respect for his team or his sport for that matter. I really wish it wasn't so, because, as I've said, I was fully prepared to root for him. He may now play for the team he wants to--well, come off the bench for the team he wants to--but he's lost my respect, and that of many other fans throughout the nation. And the fact that he doesn't give a damn really says it all.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> He's an interested party, so his viewpoint has to be discounted somewhat. From what I gather, he's not the type to say something along the lines of, "now that I think about it, I probably could have handled that a little better."
> 
> The thing is ShaqDiesel, you have a personal relationship with him, and that's terrific, because you seem to derive some pleasure from it. But personal relationship or not, you have to recognize when someone is acting unreasonably or unfairly. You've demonstrated a blind spot when it comes to him. And that's OK, there's something to be said for loyalty--but at least recognize that this is the case. You know from my previous posts that I didn't start out with a vendetta against Mourning, but that I've looked at all the available evidence objectively to reach my opinion. And I suspect everyone else here did the same. The bottom line is that Mourning acted very poorly, and his post hoc charitable contributions to clean up his image won't change that. Mourning could have been an example to many sick people, could have been an inspiration to his teammates, could have led the team into the playoffs. But he made things all about him, and placed his own egocentric desires above a respect for his team or his sport for that matter. I really wish it wasn't so, because, as I've said, I was fully prepared to root for him. He may now play for the team he wants to--well, come off the bench for the team he wants to--but he's lost my respect, and that of many other fans throughout the nation. And the fact that he doesn't give a damn really says it all.


 I understand your point...but I don't agree with it.

A main thing that I hear alot from you guys is that Zo's post-trade charitable contributions were somewhat of a "cover up". How is that the case? He's one of the biggest figures in South Florida in terms of giving back to the community and those in need, he's one of the most noted athletes in terms of charity work. He's done this his entire career, so why would this case be a "cover up" for anything? He was just doing what he has done his entire career, as a way to give back to those who are in simular situations to those that he was once in. Maybe you all don't understand that...


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I understand your point...but I don't agree with it.
> 
> A main thing that I hear alot from you guys is that Zo's post-trade charitable contributions were somewhat of a "cover up". How is that the case? He's one of the biggest figures in South Florida in terms of giving back to the community and those in need, he's one of the most noted athletes in terms of charity work. He's done this his entire career, so why would this case be a "cover up" for anything? He was just doing what he has done his entire career, as a way to give back to those who are in simular situations to those that he was once in. Maybe you all don't understand that...


it's wonderful that he gives back to people who are less fortunate but that doesn't mean that the way he acted with the nets was right.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think there are three facts that disturb me about the entire charity thing, in no particular order:

(1) Mourning insisted that he had to return to South Florida to administer his charitable organization. Why? Doesn't he have employees to that? For that matter, why did he then leave South Florida in the first place?

(2) It's great that Mourning gives money and his time to charity. Why does he limit himself to charities is south Florida? Why couldn't he have been an active member of the community in New Jersey and/or Toronto?

(3) When Mourning signed with the Heat, he announced loudly that he was donating his salary for the season to charity. Um, great. What about the buy-out he was demanding from the Nets, and ultimately received from the Raptors? First, if the money wasn't important, why hold out for such a large buyout in the first place? Second, why stop with his minimum-scale salary from the Heat? Why not give the buy-out to charity, too? Is it becuase the money does, in fact, matter to him after all? [and again, that makes him the same as most humans, but just don't pretend that the money is unimportant. that's pretentious. And it doesn't matter to everyone the way it apparently does to him--you can ask at least 500 of my coworkers if they are doing what they do for money, or for something else.] 

Yes, it is great that Mourning gives of himself, when many public figures don't. However, I'm a little unsure of his motivations, to be honest. I think that's about it, but I'm happy to hear from other Nets fans to hear their opinion.

And ShaqDiesel, I've long been curious what would happen if you ASKED Mourning about all of this. Is he the type of person that would get angry at you for bringing it up? Would he try to justify his behavior at all costs? What would his reaction be? Or is everyone in his inner circle afraid to even bring it up? Just curious.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I don't know Zo personally, so his actions are the only information I have with which to form an opinion.
> 
> Based on his actions here, I think of him as a person of very low character.
> 
> ...


Long thread.

I'll just quote myself.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Long thread.
> 
> I'll just quote myself.


Man who quotes himself talks in circles.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Man who quotes himself talks in circles.


In this case, it just means he's right more often. :wink:


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

i peronally know zo's wife and she said zo is always talking crap...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, I know Mourning's daughter and she told me that her father always acted like a *****.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> I think there are three facts that disturb me about the entire charity thing, in no particular order:
> 
> (1) Mourning insisted that he had to return to South Florida to administer his charitable organization. Why? Doesn't he have employees to that? For that matter, why did he then leave South Florida in the first place?
> 
> ...




He was active in New Jersey when he was there, and he is active in Virginia/D.C. area, along with other various "small" works across the US for some individuals/families. 

And yes, I've spoken about this subject to him. I've made open conversation with him and he's usually very open about it. Obviously theres some things you don't talk about to people, and I don't cross that line, but I've had plenty of conversations with him about basketball and other things. I can quote him as saying he thinks LeBron might end up better than MJ, and that Ben Wallace is the most overrated player in the league, that he's not even that strong and people give him way too much credit.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jirohkanzaki said:


> i peronally know zo's wife and she said zo is always talking crap...





jizzy said:


> Hey, I know Mourning's daughter and she told me that her father always acted like a *****.


very mature....you guys should be proud of yourselves


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

my good friend michael jordan told me he thinks carter is better than wade and wade commits a lot of travelling violations that are not called.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> very mature....you guys should be proud of yourselves



LOL, I am actually.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> my good friend michael jordan told me he thinks carter is better than wade and wade commits a lot of travelling violations that are not called.



I spoke to Wilt Chamberlain yesterday. He came up from his grave and told me how much he loves the Nets. He hopes Shaq and D-Wayne Wade never win a ring and how happy he'll be when both of them retire.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

"No wonder the Meadowlands makes more noise when Zo comes onto the floor than when Carter gets a great dunk."

"I bet VC still makes those kinds of comments against the Raptors' organization."

"Zo really hasn't made those kinds of comments against the Nets."
-Flash is the Future

Flash is the Future spews out more crap than Zo!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, this thread is still alive! 12 pages, and i only read 5.:laugh:


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> 16 years old


your point? most people here are around my age, except for you a 45 year old man talking to kids. LOL


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> your point? most people here are around my age, except for you a 45 year old man talking to kids. LOL


I dont see how a 16 year old cant have a intelligent conversation. Im 15 for Christ's sake.



Okay, this is getting off topic a little.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Okay, this is getting off topic a little.



Zo is a *******.

Continue.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> your point? most people here are around my age, except for you a 45 year old man talking to kids. LOL



M E L T D O W N


45 years old hahahaha


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

GoDWade said:


> smart businessman who picked the better team to be on after
> 
> going to dispute that happened?


Would had been smarter to pick the Spurs last year. He's be done with his quest.

But here's a question, what's the point of contracts?

To only benefit the player, or to protect both parties.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo got his money from Toronto. Why do you care?


1) Zo was trying to extort the money from the Nets.

2) It's a poor example that others may follow? (IE Jim Jackson, and your example of Gary Payton according after Zo's stunt...)

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's fair to criticize. But 2 years of criticism. That's just way too much. Get over it. Is Toronto still criticizing VC? Orlando TMac? They got over it why can't you. Any vague refence Zo makes you make a 16 page thread on it.


Thread has run longer because of your attempt to debate. Why is it such an issue to you what others think?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Ok Zo is a liar....you guys know all, why would I even consider believing someone who actually went through all this when I could've came here to hear it from a hundred Nets fans who know-it-all.


I never said Zo was lying, but there's more than 1 party involved.

Nor did you address what is fact, he got his money without furfilling his contract. That can't be disputed can it?

You see nothing wrong with getting paid after doing whatever to get out of a contract? Oh course more power to that person for getting it done, but it's not the greatest of messages to send.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*MARBURY!!!!!!!!!!!*


















that's the closest thing you will find to a net's player giving zo a high five.










"can't we all just g g g get along"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You guys have your fun, you're a lost cause on this subject...hate on Zo, hate on the Heat, hate on me!

Good luck to the Nets, maybe some day they can compete with the Heat and we can actually have a rivalry on the court instead of just between our forums. Atleast you're improving, last year you got swept, this year you won 1 game. We're making progress, GO Nets!










Remember, Zo still loves you! :kiss:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> that's the closest thing you will find to a net's player giving zo a high five.


Dunk on us all you want, just add this picture to the collection...












> Miami at New Jersey, Game 4, conference semifinals (May 14): Vince Carter and the Nets entered the playoffs a hot team and were picked by many to upset the Miami Heat when the second round began. By the end of Game 4, the Heat had a 3-1 lead and New Jersey's optimism was sunk.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

hey i have a question for heats fans. i just thought of this.


DIDN'T ZO LEAVE THE HEAT BECAUSE HE DID NOT WANT TO REBUILD AND FELT NEW JERSEY WAS WHERE HE COULD WIN A RING????

NOW I REMEMBER THIS TODAY AT WORK SO I DECIDED TO SEARCH THE ARCHIVES AT WORK ANYTHING ZO RELATED DURING 2003 SUMMER.


DO YOU KNOW ZO WAS SUPPOSE TO SIGN WITH DALLAS BUT DIDN'T AND HERE IS WHAT MARK CUBAN SAID.

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0716/1581452.html

"We found out that 'Zo is going to NJ," Cuban wrote in an e-mail. "Why? A variety of reasons I can't go into, but foremost is that he felt he had less competition in the East."


also how he said the Heat were years away from competing for a championship and needed to do what best for him.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm seem like the heat were three years away.

i got some more quotes but leave at that's it's funny he left a team because he felt they were not going to win and returns once they get good.

easy way out hmmmmmmmmm but i don't judge no one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You guys have your fun, you're a lost cause on this subject...hate on Zo, hate on the Heat, hate on me!
> 
> Good luck to the Nets, maybe some day they can compete with the Heat and we can actually have a rivalry on the court instead of just between our forums. Atleast you're improving, last year you got swept, this year you won 1 game. We're making progress, GO Nets!
> 
> ...



And when you get swept by Dallas. we'll see ya. Clown


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> And when you get swept by Dallas. we'll see ya. Clown


Great comment...how did NJ do this postseason?

Let's make a bet...

If the Heat get swept, I'll never make a post in the Nets forum ever again.

If the Heat win a game, you put up a Heat avatar for the rest of the offseason.

Let's see you back up your talk....


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You guys have your fun, you're a lost cause on this subject...hate on Zo, hate on the Heat, hate on me!
> 
> Good luck to the Nets, maybe some day they can compete with the Heat and we can actually have a rivalry on the court instead of just between our forums. Atleast you're improving, last year you got swept, this year you won 1 game. We're making progress, GO Nets!
> 
> ...



he loves the heat for the moment if the mavs beat the heat how long till he signs with dallas????


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> he loves the heat for the moment if the mavs beat the heat how long till he signs with dallas????


Good point...but theres one thing we know, he won't be signing with New Jersey.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Cormegadadon said:


> hey i have a question for heats fans. i just thought of this.
> 
> 
> DIDN'T ZO LEAVE THE HEAT BECAUSE HE DID NOT WANT TO REBUILD AND FELT NEW JERSEY WAS WHERE HE COULD WIN A RING????
> ...



hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Great comment...how did NJ do this postseason?
> 
> Let's make a bet...
> 
> ...



Yeah just our luck that the NBA suspends our bench, Cliffy, for the series when they could have just suspended him for the first round. Just our fate that RJ injures his ankle. Everyone knows the Heat had gotten favorable calls. Pistons fans/players, Nets fans/players (Even though the players won't admit it). Enjoy this moment while it lasts, you're team is a 1 year wonder.

Let me get back at you on that deal.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Good point...but theres one thing we know, he won't be signing with New Jersey.



New Jersey won't be signing him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Yeah just our luck that the NBA suspends our bench, Cliffy, for the series when they could have just suspended him for the first round. Just our fate that RJ injures his ankle. Everyone knows the Heat had gotten favorable calls. Pistons fans/players, Nets fans/players (Even though the players won't admit it). Enjoy this moment while it lasts, you're team is a 1 year wonder.
> 
> Let me get back at you on that deal.


Excuses are like *******s. We all got em, and they all stink.

You got beat b/c your team wasn't nearly as good as the Heat. You got beat b/c the Heat outplayed you. Blame the refs all you want. The Heat have been the best team in the playoffs in the East, and possibly the league, thus far. 

If you had such confidence in your mouth, you'd take the bet...but i'm sure just like above, you have EXCUSES to why you won't take up the offer.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Excuses are like *******s. We all got em, and they all stink.
> 
> You got beat b/c your team wasn't nearly as good as the Heat. You got beat b/c the Heat outplayed you. Blame the refs all you want. The Heat have been the best team in the playoffs in the East, and possibly the league, thus far.
> 
> If you had such confidence in your mouth, you'd take the bet...but i'm sure just like above, you have EXCUSES to why you won't take up the offer.


the heat outplayed us... in the last 5 minutes of every game except for Game 2. That is the truth. This was due to lack of depth, which leads to tired legs on starters, and this causes mistakes in execution down the stretch. It may sound sad, but without cliffy, this team would probably not have came anywhere close to 50 wins on the season. It was his suspension that may have lost us a couple games in the series, for there is literally no one else that brings the same offensive punch off the bench as he did.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Dunk on us all you want, just add this picture to the collection...












yea we lost yea heat might even win a ring.

but as long as Zo know that he didn't contributed nothing. all he did was catch a free ride. like a leech a parasite on a dog. they will suck the blood till they get full or tired and move to another dog till drain. 

so he can keep riding on shaq's and wade's back.

We still remember the top team in the east getting knock out by 8 seed new york.

and excuses excuses? what was the heat saying last year with the pistons? what was zo tim bug monster mash saying when new york beat them?

haven't the heat been under achieving till shaq came?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Excuses are like *******s. We all got em, and they all stink.
> 
> You got beat b/c your team wasn't nearly as good as the Heat. You got beat b/c the Heat outplayed you. Blame the refs all you want. The Heat have been the best team in the playoffs in the East, and possibly the league, thus far.
> 
> If you had such confidence in your mouth, you'd take the bet...but i'm sure just like above, you have EXCUSES to why you won't take up the offer.



Let me modify that deal. If the Heat win the series, I will change my avatar to any avatar of your liking for the whole off-season. If the Mavs win the series, you will change your avatar of my liking for the whole off-season. Like?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Cormegadadon said:


> he loves the heat for the moment if the mavs beat the heat how long till he signs with dallas????


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cormegadadon said:


> yea we lost yea heat might even win a ring.
> 
> but as long as Zo know that he didn't contributed nothing. all he did was catch a free ride. like a leech a parasite on a dog. they will suck the blood till they get full or tired and move to another dog till drain.
> 
> ...


 Au contraire. Zo's contributed a lot. He's the team's emotional leader, and rarely gives up a layup or dunk. He's only been playing 14 MPG because Shaq's been stellar, but he is shooting .701...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Au contraire. Zo's contributed a lot. He's the team's emotional leader, and rarely gives up a layup or dunk. He's only been playing 14 MPG because Shaq's been stellar, but he is shooting .701...




He's complainng about not getting enough playing time. He's an *******


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Great comment...how did NJ do this postseason?
> 
> Let's make a bet...
> 
> ...


<strike>your a joke</strike>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Let me modify that deal. If the Heat win the series, I will change my avatar to any avatar of your liking for the whole off-season. If the Mavs win the series, you will change your avatar of my liking for the whole off-season. Like?



Exactly, it starts as "the mavs will sweep you" but when i put you on the spot you realize you're doing nothing but running your mouth. My point is already proven.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

netsgiants said:


> your a joke


He is also a mod which is just pathetic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This Heat fans are a funny lot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> yea we lost yea heat might even win a ring.
> 
> but as long as Zo know that he didn't contributed nothing. all he did was catch a free ride. like a leech a parasite on a dog. they will suck the blood till they get full or tired and move to another dog till drain.
> 
> ...


Yea...I mean Zo didn't play like an all-star when Shaq was hurt the first 1/3 of the season.

And he isn't the best backup in the game. And probably still a top 10 center in the league.

Zo had no impact, just like Stackhouse has no impact in Dallas, or KVH in Dallas, etc. etc. :raised_ey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Exactly, it starts as "the mavs will sweep you" but when i put you on the spot you realize you're doing nothing but running your mouth. My point is already proven.



Then why don't you agree to my deal? No confidence in your team?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Exactly, it starts as "the mavs will sweep you" but when i put you on the spot you realize you're doing nothing but running your mouth. My point is already proven.


The Heat will lose in 5. No team with Shaquille O'neal will be swept in the Finals.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

netsgiants said:


> <strike>your a joke</strike>


Atleast you learned your lesson from last time you got suspended for the same thing...


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Au contraire. Zo's contributed a lot. He's the team's emotional leader, and rarely gives up a layup or dunk. He's only been playing 14 MPG because Shaq's been stellar, but he is shooting .701...



emotional leader?????

sorry I comprehend the word emotional and zo.

but leader and zo?

he hasn't been this since he blew the heat chances by getting in to it Grand ma ma and leaving the heat because he wanted a ring.

I'll try to be as mature as i can be but come on this guy flexs he finishes reading books or gets king in checkers. I don't know if i'm watching a basketball game or ginyu force.

Zo is not a leader and it's shown and i'm not prejudice i'll say the same about carter but i'm getting off subject.

Zo has done nothing heat would be right here with or without him. only thing he has done is.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Then why don't you agree to my deal? No confidence in your team?


No I've already made my point and I'm fine with that...

You say things just to say them, and have backing in them at all...that's fine...but hopefully everyone else sees the fact that your posts really don't mean much b/c you have nothing to back them up on.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Yea...I mean Zo didn't play like an all-star when Shaq was hurt the first 1/3 of the season.
> 
> And he isn't the best backup in the game. And probably still a top 10 center in the league.
> 
> Zo had no impact, just like Stackhouse has no impact in Dallas, or KVH in Dallas, etc. etc. :raised_ey



what was your record again when shaq was out early in the season???

Didn't something happen to SVG around this time???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LMAO! @ Kadafi's post, that is exactly what Flexo does


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Look at little Shaq Diesel. He's afraid to take on a little wager and he think he's proven a point just because I modified our little deal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> what was your record again when shaq was out early in the season???
> 
> Didn't something happen to SVG around this time???


Oh, so when we weren't great in the win column, its Zo's fault, but now that we're in the Finals, Zo had no impact...

great analysis


SVG got fired bc he's not a good coach, bottomline.

and even without Shaq, our record wasn't bad, especially for losing the best center in the league for nearly a 1/3 of the year.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Look at little Shaq Diesel. He's afraid to take on a little wager and he think he's proven a point just because I modified our little deal.


Like I said...

You opened your mouth about the Mavs sweeping the Heat, and then you backed down when I called you out on it. I don't have to prove myself, you are the one with the spotlight right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> He's complainng about not getting enough playing time. He's an *******


 Zo would like more playing time. I'd like for him to get more playing time. Problem is Shaq's going to get 35-40. That leaves 10-15 for Zo. We couldn't go S.O.ZO against Detroit because of Sheed. Same thing in Dallas because of Dirk. Zo however has said that he accepts his role and is OK with playing less minutes because he understands Shaq's gotta be out there so Miami can get a ring. Anyway him and Riley are "joined at the hip" and he wouldn't criticize as long as Pat's in charge.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4bFN4TWJWN4&search= alonzo mourning shawn kemp giving him a facial


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Oh, so when we weren't great in the win column, its Zo's fault, but now that we're in the Finals, Zo had no impact...
> 
> great analysis
> 
> ...



you said play like an all star. all star produces wins. i'm saying he did nothing

SVG not a good coach?

wait this the same guy who took the heat his first year* (when pat bailed on them because they were not as good but returns once they get good. no wonder him and zo have so much in common)*to second round and next year to the conference finals??? 

whoaaaaaaaa he is a bad coach.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4bFN4TWJWN4&search= alonzo mourning shawn kemp giving him a facial


someone has to make that their avatar!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> you said play like an all star. all star produces wins. i'm saying he did nothing
> 
> SVG not a good coach?
> 
> ...


please, he got outcoached by almost every man in the league. he had no concept of leading a team like he had. he didnt get the respect bc he didnt command it. our players didnt like his style, our fans didnt like him. SVG might work in another situation, but not with this team (or last years), he's not a big game coach.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKMX44jrOmI&search=Alonzo


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> please, he got outcoached by almost every man in the league. he had no concept of leading a team like he had. he didnt get the respect bc he didnt command it. our players didnt like his style, our fans didnt like him. SVG might work in another situation, but not with this team (or last years), he's not a big game coach.


 SVG couldn't control egos. That's Pat's job.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKMX44jrOmI&search=Alonzo



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pKMX44jrOmI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pKMX44jrOmI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

beat me to it! :cheers: cheers!


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Calgone, take the Miami Heat fans away!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKMX44jrOmI&search=Alonzo


i believe vince carter got his revenge.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

***********News FLASH SHAQ DIESEL*********
The Miami Heat are losers! This is there first trip to the finals and your acting like there so good! Your franchise is full of losers, who got there *** kicked by the Knicks, and once Shaq retires your team will go back to its losing ways. I cant even take you seriously, they won ONE Eastern confrence championship in its history LMAO. Pathetic.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

netsgiants said:


> ***********News FLASH SHAQ DIESEL*********
> The Miami Heat are losers! This is there first trip to the finals and your acting like there so good! Your franchise is full of losers, who got there *** kicked by the Knicks, and once Shaq retires your team will go back to its losing ways. I cant even take you seriously, they won ONE Eastern confrence championship in its history LMAO. Pathetic.


Don't feed them with such material.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

netsgiants said:


> ***********News FLASH SHAQ DIESEL*********
> The Miami Heat are losers! This is there first trip to the finals and your acting like there so good! Your franchise is full of losers, who got there *** kicked by the Knicks, and once Shaq retires your team will go back to its losing ways. I cant even take you seriously, they won ONE Eastern confrence championship in its history LMAO. Pathetic.


 Not with Wade. Wade will insure that. Good thing Shaq's not retiring till 2010 huh?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is what Nets-Heat fans conversations are like


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NvCtwcZ3B0g"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NvCtwcZ3B0g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Guess which side won? I'll answer that for you. 

Nets


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Not with Wade. Wade will insure that. Good thing Shaq's not retiring till 2010 huh?


Shaq playing ball in 2010 is like Tractor Traylor now.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> please, he got outcoached by almost every man in the league. he had no concept of leading a team like he had. he didnt get the respect bc he didnt command it. our players didnt like his style, our fans didnt like him. SVG might work in another situation, but not with this team (or last years), he's not a big game coach.




whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa.

let's stop. pat riley bails on you during the season basically says the hell with it. and gives it to stan. he leads a team that hasn't make the playoffs in a while back to it and to a first round victory.

then shaq comes d wade blossoms to a star but wait who is that on the side line? who is that coaching the 2005 all star game, who is that in the papers, who is that getting the credit?

Pat's mad he furious. he's the little boy who give his transformer away to his brother because he could not figure how to make him transform but the little brother has figure it out and is beating the hell out of gi joes with Optimus Prime as a robot and a diesel.

big brother sees this and wants his toy back. he doesn't deserve the toy but he wants it's back. So he breaks the toy so the little brother doesn't want it no more and can't even play with it the same way. 











remember there is more than meets the eye


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Don't feed them with such material.


truth hurts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

netsgiants said:


> ***********News FLASH SHAQ DIESEL*********
> The Miami Heat are losers! This is there first trip to the finals and your acting like there so good! Your franchise is full of losers, who got there *** kicked by the Knicks, and once Shaq retires your team will go back to its losing ways. I cant even take you seriously, they won ONE Eastern confrence championship in its history LMAO. Pathetic.



*****NEWSFLASH****

You're 16 years old, what do you know about history? Our franchise is barely older than you are! We've had a great deal of adversity and disappointments to deal with in our short history, but you know what, for those of us who've been around for the whole ride, it's a great feeling to finally get there. Say what you want, but we're going to enjoy this moment b/c we've been waiting for it for a long time.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *****NEWSFLASH****
> 
> You're 16 years old, what do you know about history? Our franchise is barely older than you are! We've had a great deal of adversity and disappointments to deal with in our short history, but you know what, for those of us who've been around for the whole ride, it's a great feeling to finally get there. Say what you want, but we're going to enjoy this moment b/c we've been waiting for it for a long time.


Been around for the whole time? Please you were 6.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cormegadadon said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> let's stop. pat riley bails on you during the season basically says the hell with it. and gives it to stan. he leads a team that hasn't make the playoffs in a while back to it and to a first round victory.
> 
> ...


 Get your facts straight. Pat gave SVG the job BEFORE the season started. DWade came to Miami the same year SVG became coach. DWade is why they made the playoffs that year. THis is Pat's first season coaching DWade. SVG is a good coach for a young team without egos. This team has egos. That's why Pat took over.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *****NEWSFLASH****
> 
> You're 16 years old, what do you know about history? Our franchise is barely older than you are! We've had a great deal of adversity and disappointments to deal with in our short history, but you know what, for those of us who've been around for the whole ride, it's a great feeling to finally get there. Say what you want, but we're going to enjoy this moment b/c we've been waiting for it for a long time.



Hey Shaq Diesel. Has Mourning called you lately? I hear you two are tight. You're like a part of his family. Seriously,we all have to believe you because you've spoken to that ******* himself. As we all know, he speaks the truth


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> Been around for the whole time? Please you were 6.



LOL


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Perhaps we could move this thread over to the Heat board, and they could just blather on endlessly at each other about how full of virtue all current Miami Heat employees are wo/ us?


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Get your facts straight. Pat gave SVG the job BEFORE the season started. DWade came to Miami the same year SVG became coach. DWade is why they made the playoffs that year. THis is Pat's first season coaching DWade. SVG is a good coach for a young team without egos. This team has egos. That's why Pat took over.



yea your right about the season.

d wade reason???

do i have to post lamar odom numbers that year.

wait how bout i post Skip's and show why toronto paid him all that cash in the off seaon.

how bout caron butler numbers and how people said he is a great defender and emerged that season

eddie jones brian grant.

yea d wade was the reason i'm sorry,

get your facts straight.

d wade did not make nosie till the playoffs. he even admitted that in slam article he and ray allen share the cover to scoop jackson.


team with ego's what happen to emotional leader and the all so friendly team. they could not put their ego aside for a greater good??????


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is what Nets-Heat fans conversations are like
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NvCtwcZ3B0g"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NvCtwcZ3B0g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> ...


And you know what? Steve Austin looks like Kidd :biggrin: (PS:Undertaker's chokeslam is way better than Kane's)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

netsgiants said:


> Been around for the whole time? Please you were 6.


...and your point is? I've been a Heat fan since their beginning. I can remember vagely watching games when I was that young. I really don't see your argument here...but please, go ahead!


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo would like more playing time. I'd like for him to get more playing time. Problem is Shaq's going to get 35-40. That leaves 10-15 for Zo. We couldn't go S.O.ZO against Detroit because of Sheed. Same thing in Dallas because of Dirk. Zo however has said that he accepts his role and is OK with playing less minutes because he understands Shaq's gotta be out there so Miami can get a ring. Anyway him and Riley are "joined at the hip" and he wouldn't criticize as long as Pat's in charge.


I thought you're done with this thread? LMAO These people are all the same...they say they'll leave the Nets forum but keep coming back for more pounding. They can't resist! Just ask ShaqWadeEddie, he even ASKED to be banned from the Nets board! LOL Can't blame them though, nothing's going on in the Heat forum but people kissing each others *****

Petey is right..."Sure you'll love it here!"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Hey Shaq Diesel. Has Mourning called you lately? I hear you two are tight. You're like a part of his family. Seriously,we all have to believe you because you've spoken to that ******* himself. As we all know, he speaks the truth


Again, you are talking to talk. You don't have anything to back yourself up again just like when you spoke up about the "Mavs sweeping the Heat", but won't put any backing into your words with a small bet. 

I laugh at you, but you continue to try and get the best of me.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

netsgiants said:


> Shaq playing ball in 2010 is like Tractor Traylor now.


 He's fine in the playoffs. He'll probably play like 50-60 games a season, but he'll play well in the playoffs. Should be about 16 and 7. But it's his presence that means the world.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

i'm done for a hour best show on tv is on










denis leary :clap: :clap: :clap: great actor


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> i'm done for a hour best show on tv is on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I have no idea why you Heat fans are even here. This thread doesn't concern you in anyway. Imagine if Nets12452737 was here. LOL, he would go crazy on these Heat fans


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Cormegadadon said:


> emotional leader?????
> 
> sorry I comprehend the word emotional and zo.
> 
> ...



which one is zo???


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cormegadadon said:


> yea your right about the season.
> 
> d wade reason???
> 
> ...


 IF you watched the games, then despite the numbers, it was Flash's team. He was the one making the highlights and getting the shots in the must-score situations. SVG gave WADE the last shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> IF you watched the games, then despite the numbers, it was Flash's team. He was the one making the highlights and getting the shots in the must-score situations. SVG gave WADE the last shots.


Except in Game 6 of the 2nd round, where he benched Wade to get Rafer Alston a 3 (which he airballed).


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> *IF you watched the games*, then despite the numbers, it was Flash's team. He was the one making the highlights and getting the shots in the must-score situations. SVG gave WADE the last shots.




We are not going to watch Heat games, goddamit. This is a Nets forum, we watch New Jersey Nets games. Damn!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jizzy said:


> We are not going to watch Heat games, goddamit. This is a Nets forum, we watch New Jersey Nets games. Damn!!!


jizzy...how about this....I agree with you on this one.

Drink to that :cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jirohkanzaki said:


> I thought you're done with this thread? LMAO These people are all the same...they say they'll leave the Nets forum but keep coming back for more pounding. They can't resist! Just ask ShaqWadeEddie, he even ASKED to be banned from the Nets board! LOL Can't blame them though, nothing's going on in the Heat forum but people kissing each others *****
> 
> Petey is right..."Sure you'll love it here!"


 Done arguing about Zo. THe discussion changed.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Is the Heat fourm that bad that you have to have your Heat discussion on the Nets board?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> I have no idea why you Heat fans are even here. This thread doesn't concern you in anyway. Imagine if Nets12452737 was here. LOL, he would go crazy on these Heat fans


 You have more Heat discussion here than on our Forum lol.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> You have more Heat discussion here than on our Forum lol.




We were talking about Alonzo Mourning, not the Miami Heat. You Heat fans thought we were harassing the Heat when we were harassing Mourning.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Except in Game 6 of the 2nd round, where he benched Wade to get Rafer Alston a 3 (which he airballed).


 And that's why Riley's coaching! He didn't realize that even though Wade wasn't the best 3point shooter that given the chance, he would've been more likely to make it than Alston.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We were talking about Alonzo Mourning, not the Miami Heat. You Heat fans thought we were harassing the Heat when we were harassing Mourning.


they can have there little opinion on zo's comments in their board.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> We were talking about Alonzo Mourning, not the Miami Heat. You Heat fans thought we were harassing the Heat when we were harassing Mourning.


 Zo is the Heat! He's the heart and soul of the team.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo is the Heat! He's the heart and soul of the team.



damn somebody must have did a Shang Tsung AND Kano all in one on the heat in 2003-04 season because your soul left and went to the nets for a season because your heat was not good enough










YOU SOUL IS MINEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

[email protected] this picture...look at the faces of those 2 players in the background...it's like Haywood and Haslem saying, "WTF man, that was just an uncontested layup you made..."


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

jirohkanzaki said:


> [email protected] this picture...look at the faces of those 2 players in the background...it's like Haywood and Haslem saying, "WTF man, that was just an uncontested layup you made..."


 If I become a supporting member, then that's going to be my avatar.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

jirohkanzaki said:


> [email protected] this picture...look at the faces of those 2 players in the background...it's like Haywood and Haslem saying, "WTF man, that was just an uncontested layup you made..."












all fear the mighty poses of Alonzo Recoome.

they marvel how one man can stand in one pose so long while the opponent wonders if he should laugh or did Alonzo Recoome have a stroke from flexing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> If I become a supporting member, then that's going to be my avatar.


look at my avatar genius


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Zo the heart and soul of the Heat? I love the Miami Heat..when they draft Wade I said to myself that "hey Miami's improving, with a good move or two they might be championship contenders"..but when you said that Zo's the heart and soul of the Heat..you just destroy the good reputation of your team...


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> look at my avatar genius


i was about to say the same thing...


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo is the Heat! He's the heart and soul of the team.


What's it like to root for a heartless and soulless team?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> What's it like to root for a heartless and soulless team?


come on man.....u can't seriously say this team doesn't have heart


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> come on man.....u can't seriously say this team doesn't have heart


Look at what I was replying to.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Look at what I was replying to.


nevermind, i see where you're getting your comment from. carry on........ :curse:


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

denis leary's heart>zo's heart


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

man I feel dumb. I've been looking at that for a month and didn't realize it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> look at my avatar genius


Man I feel dumb. I've been looking at that for a month and didn't realize it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ravor44 said:


> Zo the heart and soul of the Heat? I love the Miami Heat..when they draft Wade I said to myself that "hey Miami's improving, with a good move or two they might be championship contenders"..but when you said that Zo's the heart and soul of the Heat..you just destroy the good reputation of your team...


 It's true....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> denis leary's heart>zo's heart


haha watchin rescue me?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> [/b]
> 
> He was active in New Jersey when he was there, and he is active in Virginia/D.C. area, along with other various "small" works across the US for some individuals/families.
> 
> And yes, I've spoken about this subject to him. I've made open conversation with him and he's usually very open about it. Obviously theres some things you don't talk about to people, and I don't cross that line, but I've had plenty of conversations with him about basketball and other things. I can quote him as saying he thinks LeBron might end up better than MJ, and that Ben Wallace is the most overrated player in the league, that he's not even that strong and people give him way too much credit.


Thanks for the insight. It won't change my views, though. As I've said, I generally don't "love" or "hate" athletes in any sport, but I just despise Mourning. I'd probably say that I dislike him more than any other athlete. And part of that no doubt is due to the disappointment after I had high expectations for him, and watching him turn his back on the franchise.

Nevertheless, I'll rep you. I'll say that it is because you're a guest, and I think that guests should be treated well, but really it is just so I can spread enough around so I can rep ghoti again. You understand.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Thanks for the insight. It won't change my views, though. As I've said, I generally don't "love" or "hate" athletes in any sport, but I just despise Mourning. I'd probably say that I dislike him more than any other athlete. And part of that no doubt is due to the disappointment after I had high expectations for him, and watching him turn his back on the franchise.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'll rep you. I'll say that it is because you're a guest, and I think that guests should be treated well, but really it is just so I can spread enough around so I can rep ghoti again. You understand.


I woke up this morning to find you repped me, and it brought sunshine to my day. Thanks Dumpy :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I woke up this morning to find you repped me, and it brought sunshine to my day. Thanks Dumpy :biggrin:


The funny part is that you got one, but I still have not!

Lord knows I need more rep. I'm running a little low. :laugh:


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The funny part is that you got one, but I still have not!
> 
> Lord knows I need more rep. I'm running a little low. :laugh:


Man, I've repped more people today then in the last two years--and it STILL tells me I have to spread it around! What the ****?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Man, I've repped more people today then in the last two years--and it STILL tells me I have to spread it around! What the ****?


 ... have to rep 20 new people before repping ghoti again.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you exclude game threads and the roll call, is this the longest thread in the history of the forum?

Petey?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If you exclude game threads and the roll call, is this the longest thread in the history of the forum?
> 
> Petey?


i think Seanet's Jkidd trade thread is longer.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i think Seanet's Jkidd trade thread is longer.


Nope.

Only 349 replies.

The original roll call thread is at 412.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> If you exclude game threads and the roll call, is this the longest thread in the history of the forum?
> 
> Petey?


Why do you think I would know?

Btw, answer is yes.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Why do you think I would know?


Is anyone working on that sarcasm smiley?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

ghoti said:


> Nope.
> 
> Only 349 replies.
> 
> The original roll call thread is at 412.


Damn, I'm going to have to revive that ****!!!! I can't be going down to ZerO!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Damn, I'm going to have to revive that ****!!!! I can't be going down to ZerO!!!


I was going to bump it, but I couldn't find a good trade to propose since damn near any trade possible has been proposed anyway.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Net2 said:


> I was going to bump it, but I couldn't find a good trade to propose since damn near any trade possible has been proposed anyway.


:laugh:


----------

